# My pleco thread - revived



## 2wheelsx2

Thought I might as well throw up some pics of my plecos since everyone is reviving their pleco threads:

My first pleco in the 125 - a Gibbiceps - this was when he was a wee little guy eating Bok Choy:










This was just before I gave him away to a BCA member with an Aro tank:










My first successful attempt at keeping BNP (cichlids killed the others):


----------



## 2wheelsx2

And now for something different, I am going to post up pics of my departed friends 

1.5" blue phantom









L052 which got some sort of bloat (maybe egg bloat):









My awesome Papa (L90)









My first attempt at L239









My slightly beat up, newer L114


----------



## shaobo

One of the coolest thread is back~~    ~~ thanks for sharing!!


----------



## target

Love this thread as well. Good to see it back


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Thanks Ed. I'll be getting some new photos up soon. The L239 group is truly stunning - I hope I get some eggs outta them like you did with your 201's.


----------



## jay_leask

cant wait to see more


----------



## jay_leask

and i hope you get some L239 eggs too so you can share some with me  haha


----------



## 2wheelsx2

jay_leask said:


> cant wait to see more


Waiting to get a shot of the gravid L264 and also a fresh photo of the L273 as well as the L152, but they are very camera shy right now.


----------



## JavaFern

is that pleco eating a leaf of lettuce?


----------



## 2wheelsx2

JavaFern said:


> is that pleco eating a leaf of lettuce?


Nope. My description above says he's eating Bok Choy.


----------



## budahrox

Great shots!!
Gotta love Plecos!!!
Thanks for posting!!
Cheers!!


----------



## crazy72

Good for you for starting this again, Gary. Your old pleco thread is something I really miss from the previous forum. Let's try and make this one even better! 

Cheers.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Forgot one more departed fish - my biggest L340 male.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Ok, I talked about my L239 group. Well here they are all coloured up and frolicking in their favourite hangout area:


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Just for fun, I thought I would throw in a pic of one of my newer L200a (Baryancistrus demantoides). This group is much greener with a yellowish fringe, compared to the original 2 that I got which were limey yellow. I guess it depends a lot on collection spot.


----------



## target

Looking really good. Love all the shots.


----------



## L!$A

Thanks for resurrecting your thread  the blue on your L239 is really nice


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Thanks everyone. The L239's are really nice. They change colour depending on lighting, mood and background. You can see in that one pic where there are 6 of them (can you count them all?) and they are showing different levels of blue on the fins and body. I can't get enough of these guys. They're a bit tough to get acclimatized and eating, but starting with healthy fish helps. I lost my first ones from last year, but this time, they are all doing great and eating lots.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

I took the afternoon off to spend with my kids, but they were napping when I got home, so I took a lot of pics.  Where's that new photo contest? 

L226 - I love these guys, I can't believe people didn't snap them up from Charles. IMO, one of the most attractive affordable plecos. They can be greyish under stress to this orangish brown when happy and full. I think this chubby one is a female. To my knowledge, no one has bred these.










Another 2 L239 pics. Believe it not, it's really tough to get a good shot of these guys without manual focus, as the autofocus system gets confused by the dark smoky grey colour of the body.


















This is one great looking pleco - L91 Three Beacon. They always hide when I get the camera up, but I managed one good shot.










L75 - Pekolita sabaji - couldn't him to get his dorsal up










My one remaining L200a Baryancistrus demantoides . This guy is the limey yellow one that I like so very much.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Ok, a final parting shots.

L226 male with orange/grey colouration as compared to that brownish female










The best shot I could get of the L152 pineapple.










L190 Royal










And finally a full tank layout shot:


----------



## 2wheelsx2

I lied. I fed them shrimp pellets and HBH soft and moist and EVERYONE came out, so a few more shots.

L273 - Titanicas! There's an L091 next to him










Another view - they have a unique way of moving with their tails up, just like cats.










Best shot of the Royal to date.










Gravid L264 Sultan










I have a feeding video that I'll post up after dinner.


----------



## Pamela




----------



## Chappy

Awesome thread, Gary. Thanks for bringing it back!


----------



## gmachine19

I forgot to ask in your old thread. Do you have a macro lens already or are you still using your kit lens?


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Still the kit lens. Hence the reflection in some photos. They come up to the glass to check out what I'm doing.


----------



## gmachine19

Nikon sure do provide us awesome kit lens. BUT we still need the macro man. Get it fast!


----------



## target

Love the full tank shot.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Sheesh, Gil, the pressure, the pressure.

SB600, Macro, 18-200...I gotta save some money for the fish and the new cube tank dude.


----------



## target

Yup, cube tank first.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Sorry for the extraneous noise, but my kids and wife were in the playroom while I was testing this (believe it or not, this is my first Youtube video ) And since it's from the Nikon, it's a bit out of focus (as the autofocus function doesn't work and I forgot to switch to manual focus).

You can see how crazy it gets at feeding time:






Edit: Changed the link with the new Youtube tags.


----------



## target

Nice video.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Thanks Daniel. The Nikon D5000 video capability is pretty weak. The Canons are better at that. My camcorder is old enough that even though it's HDD, it's not HD and doesn't have the regular mpg format to upload directly to youtube, etc, so I rarely use it now.


----------



## jay_leask

those are amazing plecos and pics!!


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Thanks Jay. You need to get your thread going with more pics of your plecos too.  Let's see who gets his pleco to 12" first....


----------



## jay_leask

lol my common is pretty close  maybe try our royals....lol


----------



## 2wheelsx2

jay_leask said:


> lol my common is pretty close  maybe try our royals....lol


Not counting those, haha....my Gibbey was pushing 14 inches when I gave him away, so I would have already won. Yeah, I was talking about the Royal or the Pseudas (can't remember if you have a Pseuda or not).


----------



## jay_leask

not yet  royals sound good...lol


----------



## 2wheelsx2

jay_leask said:


> not yet  royals sound good...lol


Well, it's still not too late, as I think Charles still have some L25's.


----------



## beN

whoa love the shot of the royal pleco. ive always like that particular pleco. havn't found me one...


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Yeah, the Royals are certainly interesting looking/behaving fish. But I don't think you'd like the poop - it's a huge poop machine.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Got a decent picture of my growing L91 tonight. This shot shows off how beautiful the orange against the black is, but is a bit washed out as my camera tried to compensate for the shade under the wood the cave is located at.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

And then Shelley caught me getting an impulse purchase tonight.  The one armed L273 of Charles'. It has a birth defect of a missing pectoral fin, but is an otherwise beautifully patterned fish.

A bit stressed from being put into the tank still, but should colour right up. The missing pectoral fin is on the left side.


----------



## Diztrbd1

truly some beautiful plecs!!


----------



## m_class2g

that L91 looks amazing. never seen that pleco before. i like the yellow with the black.


----------



## crazy72

m_class2g beat me to it. Same here. Just love the L91. Just beautiful. Thanks for reviving your pleco thread Gary.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Thanks for the compliments everyone. I really love the L91's. And they're tough competitors too. They get more than their share of food, even against plecos 50% bigger like the tougher Sultans. Nobody is pushing the Pseudas around though.


----------



## Chappy

Considering the amount of time you spend at Charles', I can't believe it's taken this long to meet you!!! Glad I finally had the chance. That was quite the nice looking addition you picked up tonight. I can just imagine what it's going to look like in a couple of days. All your plecos look just great. The three beacon is stunning.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

You and me both Shelley.  I actually rarely go after work, but wanted to give my fishies a treat of worms after being away (my wife won't touch the blackworms). It was great to put a fact to the name and thanks again for the gadgets.


----------



## gmachine19

I see you back Gary. Nice pics as always.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Thanks Gil. That reminds me to start shopping for that SB600.


----------



## jay_leask

2wheelsx2 said:


> Got a decent picture of my growing L91 tonight. This shot shows off how beautiful the orange against the black is, but is a bit washed out as my camera tried to compensate for the shade under the wood the cave is located at.


awesome coloring!  how big is it? mine is more browny grey, and just a little guy still.


----------



## gimlid

thanks for the great shots, this is a really inspirational thread for me. I have about 15 plecos of my own. I am going to have to go through and catalogue all mine again since i lost my notepad list during the crash. 
I especially like the yellowish 200a and the group of 239 hanging out together.
what type of lighting are you using to keep the plant growth up?
Oh and what are the fins hovering just above camera range in the UTube video? Cichlid perhaps?


----------



## 2wheelsx2

jay_leask said:


> awesome coloring!  how big is it? mine is more browny grey, and just a little guy still.


Standard length is about 3.5 - 4" and total length is about 5". They seem to vary from fish to fish and mood. I have one that is more grey than the other two. When the lighting is dimmer, they seem to get darker, plus if the background is dark. Since my gravel is light, and rocks are brown, sometimes they appear brownish grey. I've seen some full grown ones on Planetcatfish which were very dark with very bright highlights which made me get these guys. I am hoping they will grow up to be like that.



gimlid said:


> what type of lighting are you using to keep the plant growth up?
> Oh and what are the fins hovering just above camera range in the UTube video? Cichlid perhaps?


I use 4x42W Coralife NO t5 running in 2 banks. I run one set for a total of about 9 hours and the other set about 6 hours. So most of the time it's running only 84 w. The secret is not the lighting, it's the CO2. 

The fins from that Youtube vid are from my Chocolate cichlid. I have him and 1 JD and 2 EBJD juvies in the tank. Eventually, I'll probably rehome the big cichlids and go with dwarf cichlids, or *gasp* Discus in that tank.


----------



## target

^definitely get some discus in there.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

target said:


> ^definitely get some discus in there.


Hahaha...somehow I knew you would jump right in there.


----------



## target

Someone has to keep you interested. I am looking forward to seeing that tank in person sometime as well.


----------



## Adz1

target said:


> Someone has to keep you interested. I am looking forward to seeing that tank in person sometime as well.


Yes Gary's pleco tank is very impressive in person....


----------



## gimlid

2wheelsx2 said:


> Standard length is about 3.5 - 4" and total length is about 5". They seem to vary from fish to fish and mood. I have one that is more grey than the other two. When the lighting is dimmer, they seem to get darker, plus if the background is dark. Since my gravel is light, and rocks are brown, sometimes they appear brownish grey. I've seen some full grown ones on Planetcatfish which were very dark with very bright highlights which made me get these guys. I am hoping they will grow up to be like that.
> 
> I use 4x42W Coralife NO t5 running in 2 banks. I run one set for a total of about 9 hours and the other set about 6 hours. So most of the time it's running only 84 w. The secret is not the lighting, it's the CO2.
> 
> The fins from that Youtube vid are from my Chocolate cichlid. I have him and 1 JD and 2 EBJD juvies in the tank. Eventually, I'll probably rehome the big cichlids and go with dwarf cichlids, or *gasp* Discus in that tank.


thanks , just more evidence I am gonna havve to go co2 on my next set up.
I thought those fins looked like a Chocolate haha
thanks


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Even though I'm working through this fish lice problem (argulus), I've managed to get some new pics of the fish.

This is the "one armed" (missing left pectoral fin) L273. Amazing pattern and colour at 4", too bad it's deformed.










L129 in hiding










Cool face shot of my L264 that's overweight.










3/4 body shot


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Picked up a new fish this week. Charles had some really nice specimens, but unfortunately, the nicest ones were too big for my liking. This guy is still a bit shy, but was eating yams last night. I've wanted one for a while now, and Charles obliged by bringing in a few. Here's a sneak peak at my L330 (watermelon):


----------



## tony1928

Wow Gary, how many plecos you got in that tank now? Love the L91. Can't say plecos aren't colorful! You must get a quantity discount from Charles eh? LOL.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

I've kind of lost track without doing an inventory. I lost a couple of L239 to ich when I first got them, but the rest are now healthy. I figure I'm at 30+. And yes, those plecos are pretty colourful. I'm almost at capacity in this tank now, and as they grow out I'm going to have to shift some out, but at the rate these guys grow at, that won't be for a few years.


----------



## Chappy

I LOVE the watermelon, Gary! Weren't they AMAZING? I really enjoy seeing all the new arrivals when I pick up my live blackworms. I had also lost an L239 - first pleco loss to ick I ever experienced - in fact, I wasn't even sure they could get it. Really want another one for the blue angel tank so I'm keeping my eye on the ones Charles just got in. Your collection is simply awesome.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Unfortunately, I think Charles has almost sold all of this batch (L239) already. I think bang for the buck in terms of coolness and apparance, you can't beat the L239 and the L226 (Tiger panaque). The L239 are reputed to be difficult to acclimate and is known to be ich magnets (kind of like clown loaches). I managed to save all of mine, but one died while I was away on business mysteriously and the second a week later. I think both were due to being weakened by ich and subsequent complications, as I could never figure out what killed them.

The L330 were one of the first panaques I wanted. I love the look but were intimidated by the ultimate size. But since then, I've learned a thing or two about plecos (thanks to mostly Charles, and partly to Planetcatfish) and realized at their growth rate, I'd be able to keep one happy for years in my 125. By then, I should have alternate plans for my pseudas and big panaque.  The L330 and the L190 are the two plecos which really got me into plecos. I can't wait until they get big and gnarley like the big ones that Charles brings in. I just need one more panaque to finish off my panaque collection (I don't like most of the other ones).


----------



## Rastapus

Looking good Gary, 
Some nice specimens in there, it is great to see you putting so much effort into keeping Plecos. As I said before, love that display and it showcases the Plecos really well. We are planning some exotic Plecos in our 265 in Richmond and now you have put the accelerator on me!


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Thanks, Grant. That's great to hear. I'd love to see a big pleco display as I'm convincing my wife that's the route I want to go in the future also. The more people get into plecos, the more interesting ones we'll be able to get so it's good for everyone who's interested in them. Awesome.


----------



## jay_leask

2wheelsx2 said:


> Unfortunately, I think Charles has almost sold all of this batch (L239) already. I think bang for the buck in terms of coolness and apparance, you can't beat the L239 and the L226 (Tiger panaque). The L239 are reputed to be difficult to acclimate and is known to be ich magnets (kind of like clown loaches). I managed to save all of mine, but one died while I was away on business mysteriously and the second a week later. I think both were due to being weakened by ich and subsequent complications, as I could never figure out what killed them.
> 
> The L330 were one of the first panaques I wanted. I love the look but were intimidated by the ultimate size. But since then, I've learned a thing or two about plecos (thanks to mostly Charles, and partly to Planetcatfish) and realized at their growth rate, I'd be able to keep one happy for years in my 125. By then, I should have alternate plans for my pseudas and big panaque.  The L330 and the L190 are the two plecos which really got me into plecos. I can't wait until they get big and gnarley like the big ones that Charles brings in. I just need one more panaque to finish off my panaque collection (I don't like most of the other ones).


nooooooooo i knew i shouldnt have waited on the L239's sweet watermelon


----------



## 2wheelsx2

I think the L239's are fairly easy for Charles to get, so don't fret Jay. I'm sure he'll be getting more as they seem to sell like hotcakes.  The ones he has now are a good size though. I would advise getting the L239 as big as possible as the big ones seem to be much hardier.


----------



## jay_leask

love the sultan too  once this ply tank is done i will start going crazy with my collection


----------



## jay_leask

2wheelsx2 said:


> I think the L239's are fairly easy for Charles to get, so don't fret Jay. I'm sure he'll be getting more as they seem to sell like hotcakes.  The ones he has now are a good size though. I would advise getting the L239 as big as possible as the big ones seem to be much hardier.


i think your pics of them are the reason they are selling like crazy


----------



## 2wheelsx2

I'm waiting for more Sultans also, as my gravid female is being ignored by my other one (which may not be a male).

And anything I can do to get more notice to plecos is good for me and all pleco keepers...hence this thread.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Finally I got a good pictured of the one armed bandit, my 2nd L273  I love the patterns and colouration on this guy. If it wasn't for the birth defect, this would be a spectacular fish when it matures.


----------



## crazy72

Nice shot. 

Just curious: what is the birth defect? Not obvious to me on the pic.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

One armed = missing left pectoral fin.


----------



## crazy72

Can he swim ok? (Or does he go in circles? )


----------



## 2wheelsx2

As you know, plecos don't "swim" much anyway. He doesn't have any problems getting around that I can see though.


----------



## King-eL

Nice collection of plecos. Before it was pleco-nation were collecting plecos and moved to monster fish keeping and got married and left the hobby. Now a new pleco-king is rising up. Lol! Charles you're not included you sell plecos. Lol!

Love the sig BTW! "It's Pseuda fever" (Translate to: It's "False" fever?)


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Thanks Earl. I remember pleco-nation on MFK. No danger of marriage killing my obsession since I started collecting after I was married. 

And no, I'm not the king yet. Still need to get a bigger tank in the future and get a Blue Eye, right Charles? 

The sig actually is my recent obsession with Pseudacanthicus (L273, L114).


----------



## gmachine19

It's been a while since I've visited this thread. All I can say is DAMN that L273 is a beauty!


----------



## King-eL

2wheelsx2 said:


> Thanks Earl. I remember pleco-nation on MFK. No danger of marriage killing my obsession since I started collecting after I was married.
> 
> And no, I'm not the king yet. Still need to get a bigger tank in the future and get a Blue Eye, right Charles?
> 
> The sig actually is my recent obsession with Pseudacanthicus (L273, L114).


I too like spiny type plecos such as the Acanthicus (True spiny), Pseudacanthicus (False spiny) and the Leparanthicus (Toothy spiny). They are the only plecos that able to compete in my monster tank. I'm actually only collecting spiny type species except not a big fan of Spectracanthicus as they don't grow big even if they are spiny type.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

King-eL said:


> I too like spiny type plecos such as the Acanthicus (True spiny), Pseudacanthicus (False spiny) and the Leparanthicus (Toothy spiny). They are the only plecos that able to compete in my monster tank. I'm actually only collecting spiny type species except not a big fan of Spectracanthicus as they don't grow big even if they are spiny type.


The Acanthicus are too big for my preference. I have Pseudas (L273, L114) and the Leporacanthicus (L264, L91) and you're right, they're very interesting fish indeed. Have not had the pleasure of seeing a Spectra yet, but am hoping that Charles can oblige.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

gmachine19 said:


> It's been a while since I've visited this thread. All I can say is DAMN that L273 is a beauty!


Isn't it? I swore I would not spend so much on something so exotic when I started, but I just couldn't resist. I can't until they are 7 or 8 inches (in 3 or 4 years though I think).


----------



## King-eL

2wheelsx2 said:


> The Acanthicus are too big for my preference. I have Pseudas (L273, L114) and the Leporacanthicus (L264, L91) and you're right, they're very interesting fish indeed. Have not had the pleasure of seeing a Spectra yet, but am hoping that Charles can oblige.


The acanthicus size are actually perfect for my tank. Big and aggressive just the way I like them. Even my big 18" adonis is getting beat up by my galaxy vampire pleco which is 8" shorter. It's all by itself now in a 33g as it's super aggressive to any of my plecos and even scratches my irwini catfish. Maybe it just need to be it's own galaxy vampire pleco. Might get more when I'm no longer busy.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Not too many new pics, as I've been away, but just another peekaboo shot of the watermelon (L330). I'm really glad I got this guy, as he was a little beat up from being shipped and then from the bigger panaques, but has made a full recovery and is eating like a ummm...pleco. 










One of my second batch of Baryancistrus demantoides (L200a) from Charles. Very nice looking and a good size. All of thse guys are eating well.


----------



## thefishwife

Very nice Gary, how many do you have now? and the wife knows  hehehehe


----------



## 2wheelsx2

I honestly lost count, as I lost a few while I was away on a business trip, but it's in the neighbourhood of about 30 plecos. Most of them are 4" or under though. I only got the 3 bigger ones which are about 6" or so: L190, L330, and L152.


----------



## target

It is a very cool looking tank. Hard to catch fish in, but awesome to watch.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

target said:


> It is a very cool looking tank. Hard to catch fish in, but awesome to watch.


Hahaha, yeah, we both got a little wet catching that chocolate cichlid.


----------



## thefishwife

30 is a nice number and all a great size. Love looking at you tank.


----------



## charles

he needs more in there. I think 45-50 will be a nice number for plecos...


----------



## 2wheelsx2

charles said:


> he needs more in there. I think 45-50 will be a nice number for plecos...


You're an evil man, Charles....but I'm working on it.


----------



## target

HAHA, a true pusher at work. Still, doesn't seem like you mind at all Gary, plus that way I save money. You buys the nice plecos and I can come look at them.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

target said:


> HAHA, a true pusher at work. Still, doesn't seem like you mind at all Gary, plus that way I save money. You buys the nice plecos and I can come look at them.


You mean, I buy the nice plecos and next thing you know, you'll be buying them.  Wait until you see the pics I'm going to get of the 3 beacons and the L114. They have grown and the colouration is intense.


----------



## target

Yeah, that is more the way it'll go, or has gone I should say. I think my next tank should be acrylic so plecos are a non issue. LOL


----------



## charles

For acrylic, hyprancistrus will not give you much of an issue. Just stay away from bigger fish or panaque.


----------



## xFl

haha this thread made me love plecos. Do you boil the vegetables you feed them, or do they just go in raw?


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Thanks. I feed almost all my veggies raw, except carrots, which are a bit too hard for anything but the panaque. I nuke the carrots in the microwave for 30 seconds if they are really big ones.


----------



## neven

microwave your livestocks food? i've been wary of microwaves since i heard that if you water plants with microwaved water they die


----------



## target

neven said:


> microwave your livestocks food? i've been wary of microwaves since i heard that if you water plants with microwaved water they die


http://www.snopes.com/science/microwave/plants.asp

Microwaves aren't going to add anything to the food you feed your fish. If you wouldn't feed food from the microwave to your fish, would you eat it yourself?


----------



## neven

target said:


> http://www.snopes.com/science/microwave/plants.asp
> 
> Microwaves aren't going to add anything to the food you feed your fish. If you wouldn't feed food from the microwave to your fish, would you eat it yourself?


lol i dont actually own a microwave  as i said, i dont trust em


----------



## 2wheelsx2

neven said:


> lol i dont actually own a microwave  as i said, i dont trust em


The only problem is that microwave usage is ubiquitous. They are being used in food fairs, subway, McD's, even fancy restaurants. So whether you like it or not, you've been eating microwaved food, unless you never eat out.


----------



## neven

very rarely eat out  My wife and i enjoy cooking meals from all sorts of cuisines. I used to own one, and found a i barely used it ,so the counter space is better served as prep room. On top of that i found that many have issues properly cleaning it and the scent of the microwave can get infused in some foods. But from the sounds of that study, properly cleaned vessels + water and a clean microwave does indeed seem safe. Atleast now i wont be so wary of em, except at my mothers place, she only cleans things you see, so likely the inside is gross. btw, apologies for convo leading away from your plecos, i wish i could keep many of those species :/


----------



## 2wheelsx2

No problem. This is just my photo thread, so free discussion is welcome, especially since I have no photos to post lately. And I agree with most microwaves, people don't clean them. I refuse to microwave anything if it's dirty. But then that goes for conventional ovens and pots and pans too. Going to try to get some new photos of the 3 beacons tonight, and the L273, they are really growing.

How come you can't keep plecos, Neven?


----------



## neven

well i can keep 1, i got 6" of tank stock left, and its goin to a pleco. Tons of hiding space, lots of driftwood and even a piece of slate to rest on. Its ready for it, just have been unemployed since mid december (school, then kid born so self imposed ), so funds are a bit tight to purchase it atm. but besides that, i only have room for the 1 tank, my 29 gallon. if i get another tank it will be a nano and the wife's tank since she complains about my lack of "pretty" fish


----------



## 2wheelsx2

I understand both the unemployment thing and the tank space. I was unemployed once for 9 months. And I'm currently almost at full capacity.

If you want a pleco, once the time is right, lots of hypans will fit the bill (stay under 6") and are fairly easy to keep.


----------



## pacific

neven said:


> microwave your livestocks food? i've been wary of microwaves since i heard that if you water plants with microwaved water they die


I hadn't heard that before, so I checked it against snopes.com (THE place to find out whether something is just an urban legend) - and they say FALSE:

http://www.snopes.com/science/microwave/plants.asp


----------



## target

pacific said:


> I hadn't heard that before, so I checked it against snopes.com (THE place to find out whether something is just an urban legend) - and they say FALSE:
> 
> http://www.snopes.com/science/microwave/plants.asp


LOL, looks like you missed my post eh? I love snopes too.



target said:


> http://www.snopes.com/science/microwave/plants.asp
> 
> Microwaves aren't going to add anything to the food you feed your fish. If you wouldn't feed food from the microwave to your fish, would you eat it yourself?


----------



## tang daddy

I went to Gary's house yesterday and all I can say is Wow AMAZING collection of plecos and ofcourse the other tank mates.

See you next week bud!


----------



## 2wheelsx2

tang daddy said:


> I went to Gary's house yesterday and all I can say is Wow AMAZING collection of plecos and ofcourse the other tank mates.
> 
> See you next week bud!


Thanks Chris. Appreciate the feedback.

Yep, we'll see you for the secret trade.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Got a couple of pics showing the spots on the watermelon panaque (L330). I thought this first pic with an over/under of the L330 and my BNP was kind of neat (sorry for the refection, but it was too close to the glass for me to shoot without a macro.










Neat closeup of the Watermelon's head.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Coming soon to a pleco tank near you.....


Wait for it....

Oops, you'll have to wait until later tonight for the sneak preview.....


----------



## Chappy

UGHHHH, Gary you're KILLIN' me !!!!! Is Charles getting a shipment in tonight? I really want to add to my collection of round wild fish, but I have no patience and I've been doing a LOT of late night web searching


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Hahaha...you need to read his thread on current stock list to figure out if a shipment is coming or not. He's even more coy than me. 

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=52&page=7


----------



## Chappy

2wheelsx2 said:


> Hahaha...you need to read his thread on current stock list to figure out if a shipment is coming or not. He's even more coy than me.
> 
> http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=52&page=7


I saw the thing about blue eyes panaques but didn't know if that meant he got in something new or if one was returned!!! He does know I want some discus so I hope he tells me if/when they come in (hint, hint Charles - I KNOW you're reading this ). I stopped feeding LBWs so I don't have the inside scoop anymore


----------



## charles

I do have some wild tefe, like the second batch you get from me. But the other wild one is turning to be a troublesome order.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Sorry didn't have my camera handy so shot with my Blackberry..tada!


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Ok, since no one bit, I didn't get a Blue Eye. I was at Charles' when he unbagged and release the big boys though. Amazing, so I asked to take a shot with my BB.

Here's what I actually got (4x):










Although not a direct comparison, I take them from Charles healthy like this (remember he's had these for over a month now):










And I make them like this:










The first pic is an L239 I just brought home and the second is an L200a I brought home a month ago. They're both Baryancistrus. They sure love yams.


----------



## jay_leask

did i hold out too long? did you get the rest of the L239's??


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Yep, you held out too long, I took them all home.


----------



## jay_leask




----------



## 2wheelsx2

Don't worry, I'm sure he'll get more, as I still want a few more.


----------



## jay_leask

lol i guess ill have to send him a bunch of money and get him to keep them for me  the only way ill beat you to them...haha


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Bwahahaha...nah, I didn't realize you wanted those, or I would have left them for you. Plus he needed the tank space for those Blue Eyes (absolutely amazing). It's much easier for me to drive over than for you to mail order them.


----------



## jay_leask

i knew i shouldnt have waited so long, got caught up in the build.


----------



## jay_leask

yeah those blue eyes look amazing i could only imagine in person. hmmmm wonder if the gf would mind me missing a mortgage payment......lol


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Couple of quick shots tonight. Fish aren't settled in yet.

L191 - dull eyed Royal










L90 - Papa - I heard I got scooped for the one with the nicer tail, but this guy is pretty awesome!










Sorry the shots aren't up to the usual quality, but I only had time to get one of each before the lights went out in the tank and everyone started hiding. I'll probably be a coupla weeks before I can get better shots now.


----------



## Chappy

2wheelsx2 said:


> Couple of quick shots tonight. Fish aren't settled in yet.
> 
> L191 - dull eyed Royal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L90 - Papa - I heard I got scooped for the one with the nicer tail, but this guy is pretty awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry the shots aren't up to the usual quality, but I only had time to get one of each before the lights went out in the tank and everyone started hiding. I'll probably be a coupla weeks before I can get better shots now.


Very nice, Gary. Is it a trick of the light or does the Papa really have that blueing? Love the Royal.


----------



## charles

actually, these papa came in with a very light base color. It almost looks light grey compare to all the other L90 I received which were almost all black. 

Leo picked up the nice traitor one with both up and down traitors and halfmoon black tail.

Though this one will be special if the black on the tail doesn't grow and stays almost all white.


----------



## Guest

L90 - Papa - I heard I got scooped for the one with the nicer tail, but this guy is pretty awesome!










sorry Gary!
L90 was irresistable


----------



## eternity302

I hafta say Royal Pleco... They are by far one of my most fav pleco! They're just fat and stubby body packed with attitude =)


----------



## charles

eternity302 said:


> I hafta say Royal Pleco... They are by far one of my most fav pleco! They're just fat and stubby body packed with attitude =)


If you want attitude, you should see the blue eye.

The 12" one is beating the crap outta the 14.5" L330 watermelon.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Embersmom said:


> Very nice, Gary. Is it a trick of the light or does the Papa really have that blueing? Love the Royal.


The bluing is mostly from a combination of the light grey body that Charles described below and the fact that I run a combination of 10000K and the Colormax NO t5 bulbs for optimal plant growth. I like the 10000K light as it enhances the blue a bit, but you do get some excessive blue highlighting if they'll very close to the glass like this guy because the light bounces off the glass.



charles said:


> actually, these papa came in with a very light base color. It almost looks light grey compare to all the other L90 I received which were almost all black.
> 
> Leo picked up the nice traitor one with both up and down traitors and halfmoon black tail.
> 
> Though this one will be special if the black on the tail doesn't grow and stays almost all white.


I really like this guy. The last one that I got from you was very dark brown to black and wasn't nearly as attractive in terms of body colour or tail. The trailers on this one is monstrous, must be a good 4 - 5" long beyond the tail. This guy is already asserting himself in the tank.



VR4_TT said:


> sorry Gary!
> L90 was irresistable


No problem. I think both the L90's found good homes. Post up pics of yours.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

charles said:


> If you want attitude, you should see the blue eye.
> 
> The 12" one is beating the crap outta the 14.5" L330 watermelon.


Yeah, those Blue Eyes have to be seen in person. Amazing. And yes, I noticed that the L330 has most of the chew whacked off, which I thought was from fighting the Blue Eye.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Finally got a better pic of the L330 watermelon, so I thought I would throw my more pics up:










And 2 of my lovely L226 (with orange highlights on the fins):



















One of my 4 calico BNP's from Adrian. Tough to get a full body shot as they are super quick little guys:










And the main reason I got into exotic pleco's, one of my prized L128 blue phantoms. The camera has a real problem with the ones with the indigo blue body colour. They're much prettier in person.


----------



## Chappy

Oh. My. GAWD. 
Awesome, awesome shots, Gary. Love them all. That watermelon is gorgeous.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Thanks, Shelley, you can just see the tips of 2 of the L239s in that L128 pic. You know, the ones you like so much.


----------



## Diztrbd1

Great shots! I am absolutely envious of your collection. as always thanks for sharing


----------



## 2wheelsx2

*Blue Phantom detail pics*

I've been trying to capture how complex the textures and colours the L128 Blue Phantoms are and I think I finally got a couple of pics which show the natural colours well (not enhanced by light compensation). These 2 shots were shot at ISO 2500 in the big "cave" under semi-shady conditions. Those colours and textures are what got my attention and got me looking at exotic plecos. You can see some small "chew" developing in the first pics on cheeks.


----------



## Chappy

By George, I think you've got it  The shots looks GREAT, Gary. I can understand how it must be difficult to catch that exact coloration especially in contrast to the spots. Ya done good!


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Thanks. The little powder blue spots on the indigo blue is very stunning when they are acclimatized.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Caught a Calico BNP by surprise this morning and got a good pic. These guys are growing up to be real beauties. Just over 1.5" SL now.


----------



## target

That's a sweet shot. They are really cool looking. I am going to have to get some more.


----------



## Chappy

Now you know getting a shot like that was PURE luck  Great shot, Gary.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Haha....wait until you see the shots tonight, if I can get them


----------



## Chappy

2wheelsx2 said:


> Haha....wait until you see the shots tonight, if I can get them


So how do I bribe you to come over and take shots of my new little baby discus  ???


----------



## 2wheelsx2

If you get a Blue Eye, I'll be right over!


----------



## Chappy

2wheelsx2 said:


> If you get a Blue Eye, I'll be right over!


Deal!!!! Looking forward to the new shots.


----------



## clintgv

Nice plecos you got there 
They are amazing.

Clint.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Thanks for the compliments.

So tonight I stopped by Charles for some Live Blackworm and came home with these guys:



















I've wanted L204's for some time now, but this is the first time Charles had them since I've been going there. They're still a little stressed from being transported, but nothing a bit of yam won't fix, I'm sure. 

I actually can't believe Charles still has any left, as at those prices, this is an easy to keep and relatively easily bred panaque, and the colouration is intense.


----------



## charles

your first photo = 1m, second photo = 1m/1f


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Thanks for sexing them Charles. Those males sure are hairy. Good mix. Maybe eventually I'll see some "action".


----------



## target

Pretty cool looking. I need more tank space.


----------



## charles

you don't need more tank space. just look at how many gallon/pleco Gary has.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

charles said:


> you don't need more tank space. just look at how many gallon/pleco Gary has.


Who me? Isn't it one pleco per gallon?


----------



## Chappy

2wheelsx2 said:


> Who mean? Isn't it one pleco per gallon?


No - that's my discus formula  !!!!


----------



## target

I should test this formula. I'd love some more discus. Right now I have 4 in each 46 gallon.


----------



## charles

I have 12 in a 33g


----------



## target

lets see how the forum thinks. I started a poll on this idea.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Got a couple of slightly better shots of the L204's now that they are acclimatized. These are really stunning looking fish once they are comfortable.

A little bit out of focus, but shows the colours well. The trailers are from my L90 Papa Panaque above it.









Well, focused shot, but lighting was difficult as it was bright on one side and dark on the other. This is the same fish as the first shot.


----------



## charles

hairy male


----------



## 2wheelsx2

A few random pics from last night.

L239









L200a









L128


----------



## jay_leask

switch the word random with awesome


----------



## charles

it will be awsome-r with a blue eye in there  right, Gary?


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Thanks, Jay.

Not quite as awesomer as an L24 with an L137 and some L134, right Charles?

There's an L200a chomping on one of my Jungle Vals as I'm sitting here on the computer looking at the 125 gallon tank. I got a whole yam in there and these guy are low brow enough to eat my plants instead.


----------



## Guest

NICE shots!!! Mad props!
I agree L24 and L134 and also L47 and L177 =)


----------



## aquaboy71

Even I want more L134s  GO CHARLES!


----------



## charles

go blue eyes


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Come on, take the challenge Charles. L134!


----------



## Nat

Nice shots Gary... keep em coming!


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Thanks Nat. When are you going to post some photos of your fish?


----------



## 2wheelsx2

*Sneak preview?*

Just got these guys home so they're settling in. Man, it's really tough to get good photos of small fish in a densely planted tank.


----------



## Luke78

Nice colour pattern on those plecos what kind are they ?


----------



## 2wheelsx2

They are L333's. The yellow bands will get finer as they mature, but as juvies, they're about as attractive as any plecos.


----------



## eternity302

WHOAH GARY!!! They are very eye catching!
Never seen it in LFS.. must be rare =)


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Thanks Jackson. They certainly are not commonly available locally.


----------



## jay_leask

wow those are sweet! from charles?


----------



## Nat

Those look stunning Gary! Hope i have time to take some pics soon, but right now i'm enjoying yours.


----------



## target

They look awesome!! Thanks for grabbing mine as well. I will try to get them this weekend if I have a free moment.


----------



## charles

jay_leask said:


> wow those are sweet! from charles?


They are from a breeder east coast of Canada.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

charles said:


> They are from a breeder east coast of Canada.


Thanks Charles. Yes, Target and I responded to a classifieds ad here on BCA.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

*Plecos love yams!*

Just put in a yam and everyone was out, so I took a few interesting shots:

L191 trying to get to the soft parts of the yam:










Same fish right side up 










Close up of my Watermelon (L330):


----------



## eternity302

HAHAH!! Thats so cute! HAHA!!! gotta luv that pleco! He looks like he's got a huge head with a tail attached to the head! LOL! =)


----------



## gimlid

such a nice collection, how many years have you been keeping plecos?


----------



## 2wheelsx2

gimlid said:


> such a nice collection, how many years have you been keeping plecos?


I've had commons and Gibbiceps for years, but I just got into fancy plecos last fall after seeing Charles' Blue Phantoms. So less than a year.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Coupla shy fish came out tonight to pose, so I snapped a few and chose these 2:

L200a (Baryancistrus demantoides):










L191 dull eye Royal:


----------



## tony1928

Gary, how are you getting your shots of the plecos? Looks pretty clear and with alot of detail....you can see the hairs on that watermelon so clearly! Are you using a flash? Great looking set of pics! I find taking pics of my fish pretty difficult to do freehand. ie. without a tripod or external flash to help.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

I try different things. I do what some photogs say are no-no's but work for me.  My light is pretty well lit in the open areas, so if I see a pleco move into that area, I grab the camera. I do not use a flash. I set the D5000 to ISO 1000 - 2500, depending on how much there is and put the camera right against the glass if I can to minimize reflection. If I have to come off the glass, all the lights in the room have to go off. At 2000+, you don't need a tripod. At <2000, I brace against my knee. Tripod is too difficult to be mobile as the fish moves. I think I'll be getting a monopod soon.

If you have remote flash capability (I don't), you can rig them up top and that should give you more than enough light at lower ISO settings.


----------



## crazy72

2wheelsx2 said:


> I try different things. I do what some photogs say are no-no's but work for me.  My light is pretty well lit in the open areas, so if I see a pleco move into that area, I grab the camera. I do not use a flash. I set the D5000 to ISO 1000 - 2500, depending on how much there is and put the camera right against the glass if I can to minimize reflection. If I have to come off the glass, all the lights in the room have to go off. At 2000+, you don't need a tripod. At <2000, I brace against my knee. Tripod is too difficult to be mobile as the fish moves. I think I'll be getting a monopod soon.
> 
> If you have remote flash capability (I don't), you can rig them up top and that should give you more than enough light at lower ISO settings.


Oops. Now that Gary has revealed his secrets, there's no way he can win the next photography contest.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Hahahaha.....I'll be glad to be dethroned. I like seeing nice pics more than I like taking them.  I think everyone should have their own fish thread like this. I just love seeing other people's setups.


----------



## tony1928

The monopod is something I've been thinking about as its handy to use while taking pics the kids running around at the park and doing sports. Tripods just takes up too much space to set up and move. The reflection issue is hard to resolve without a remote flash or no flash if you have awesome lighting. The flash freaks them out anyways so I try to avoid it. I guess I'll be shooting my pics (when my damn tank is set up) in complete darkness at night. Thanks for the tips!!


----------



## 2wheelsx2

One other trick I learned is to have really clean glass and set the camera up on a tripod where the fish like to hang out and use a remote trigger. Then you can snap off as many as you want after the fish get used to it. The problem is the inability to focus so the field depth has to be quite high.


----------



## Scholz

Here's a video that made me think of you for some reason...

YouTube - 1000's of plecos in the wild


----------



## 2wheelsx2

I've seen that vid many times, and seeing all those gibbiceps is pretty cool.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

It's been a while since I've posted new pics, and since it's zucchini night....here goes:

L200:









Check out the chompers on the L330:









L191:









L204, dining on wood:


----------



## target

Crazy teeth on that one. No wonder acrylic is out when you have plecos.


----------



## matti2uude

Very nice pics!


----------



## shaobo

Great photos of nice pleco collections as usual~  L200 one is my fav~


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Thanks guys. There were some photo ops I missed because I didn't have enough patience tonight. I wish I can a shot of my L114. That one is the fastest growing pleco in the tank.


----------



## thefishwife

Looking good Gary!!! Any agression in the tank? I wouldn't think so b/c of the size of it and lots of places for everyone.


----------



## CanadaPleco

Some great photos!


----------



## 2wheelsx2

thefishwife said:


> Looking good Gary!!! Any agression in the tank? I wouldn't think so b/c of the size of it and lots of places for everyone.


There is the odd scrap among the bigger panaque (L330, L190, L191), but nothing serious I have observed. However, I had 2 mysterious injury related deaths last month, both of which appear to be bite marks to the head. One was to an L128 which lost an eye and another was an L201. Both didn't survive. I suspect it may have been sexual conspecific aggression. I've tried to mix things around a bit since then and have no had any problems of the same sort. We'll see when I add the L47 and L114 that Davej is holding for me since I was away.  I plan to rehome some of them in my 100 gallon cube when I get it set up in September, so hopefully that will alleviate any more aggression.

I also want to rehome the JD's and Chocolate at some point and get a group of Geophagus. We'll see.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Did another water change tonight so saw a photo op and took a better picture of an L204. For those of you who wanted one and didn't get one from Charles this last batch, you really missed out, because they are great looking. I'm trying something new now that I'm going to be home for a while. I'm going to try 2 - 3 50% water changes a week instead of 1 60% change a week to see if the fish improve in health and growth.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Another water change today. Doing 2 a week now and the fish seem to be loving it. Had to suck out all the yam poop. Anyway, some random shots.

L129, a bit out of focus:










L128:










L330, couldn't get all of this guy in focus as he's big and keeps moving, but I wanted to show his size:










And finally, the best shot of an L204 I got today (but slightly out of focus):


----------



## CanadaPleco

Nice pics, I am sure you will notice good growth on them with 2-3 50% water changes a week!


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Thanks Rich. The group that has the most noticeable growth has been the L200a Baryancistrus demantoides. And the L330 has certainly gotten fat.


----------



## Diztrbd1

I never get tired of this thread lol Great photos Gary!


----------



## jobber

This thread is awesome. I just took a study break and it took me almost 30 minutes to catch up...love the pictures!

Tempting me to get pleco's. That L128 is my favourite.


----------



## eternity302

OMG!!! The L128 looks like it's glowing!!


----------



## neven

yea every time i see his tanks i want a pleco tank


----------



## target

Gary's the reason I have gotten a few plecos now. Before him I only wanted one for tank cleaning. Now I have 11, with more to come. LOL


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Yeah, they're a bit addictive. Wait til I get the new tank up and get shots of the L134's and L47's.


----------



## tomaslue

vey nice, love the L204


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Fed some earthworm sticks and everyone came out to play.

L273 (one of my favourites of all time):










L90 Papa:


----------



## target

The papa is very cool. Maybe one day


----------



## eternity302

Always had a thing for the Papa pleco! =) Such a beauty!


----------



## charles

one day, come on, I have some smaller one here... Come and get them


----------



## 2wheelsx2

I've seen those L90, and they are very nice. If anyone wants one, they should go get them. Very healthy too. Or if you want mine, I'll sell you mine and go get the smaller one at Charles'.


----------



## thefishwife

Wonderful Gary!! I so wanna come by and see this tank of yours. 

Got a few stops I have to make to see other ppl's tanks LOL gonna have to set a day up for that alone!!!

Any agression in the tank Gary?


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Hahaha....sure, especially once I get my cube tank up, you're welcome to come see it all.

There is some minor aggression. Mainly among the Royals. But there's the odd squabble here and there but nothing serious. More so during feeding times.


----------



## O.C.D Fishies

Beautiful Plecos Gary. I love the L128 and I think the L333 are nice looking juvies.


----------



## jobber

these pleco pics are so addictive. after checking them out, i had to get my hands on some...starting out with bristlenoses.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Welcome to the addiction.  The Bristlenoses will eat soft algae, but won't touch BBA or the Green Spot algae on the glass. Make sure you feed them some veggies to keep them from eating your plants (when they get too hungry).


----------



## CanadaPleco

Great shot of the 273, wish mine came out to get photos of.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Thanks Rich. It wasn't easy, and I had to jump and get my camera quickly, hence the reason the pic cut off the tail. They're pretty shy. I had to get what I could.


----------



## gimlid

They are all super cool love the L 273.
How big is your 330? 
I picked up a couple of the 191s off Charles (Well Adrian picked them up and handed them off to me). I was trying to get the 330 off him but no luck.
What is the difference between the 190 and 191? they look very similar.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

gimlid said:


> They are all super cool love the L 273.
> How big is your 330?
> I picked up a couple of the 191s off Charles (Well Adrian picked them up and handed them off to me). I was trying to get the 330 off him but no luck.
> What is the difference between the 190 and 191? they look very similar.


It's about 6" now. But by far the biggest girth wise. The 190 is about the same length but not as bulky.

Charles can tell you more, but the main difference is that the L190 has red eyes while the L191 has brown/grey eyes. As juvies, the L191 has fewer stripes and is greener. I believe that as they get older they all start to take on the same look except the eye. I originally only wanted the L191 as they are reputed to have a smaller known max size. However, after I found out how slowly they grew (maybe 2" a year max), I got the L191 and the L90 even though I already had the L190. I'll just sell them off as they get bigger, or get them a bigger/their own tank.


----------



## gimlid

thanks, now that you mention it I see the eyes difference. 
The 330s grow out strange eh, like an eggplant or something. I fell in love withthe one at King Ed but just cant afford it right now. If I see it again when I go back I may break out the card though, they are just too cool to resist twice.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

They are way cool. Only thing is it's tough to get a fully spotted one. Those are worth big $$.


----------



## gimlid

I was looking for yam today but only found sweet potato. Do you use it or do you know if it is safe?
I cant remember


----------



## 2wheelsx2

The "yam" I use is actually sweet potato. Orange flesh. Dunno why in North America we call it yams. You can use real yams which we call sweet potatos (yellow flesh) but it has more sugars and less nutrition than the orange fleshed vegetable.


----------



## gimlid

thanks,
It seems the orange yam is more well liked than the yellow in my tank, the only fish interested were the keyhole cichlids and a little by the Leapord Pleco but he eats anything.
They may still be a little timid with the new tank though.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

The orange stuff is the good stuff anyway, so you're good to go.


----------



## jobber

2wheelsx2 - does your plecs get territorial with one another?


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Yes, the males get more territorial as they mature, and the bigger the species, the more aggressive they seem to get. You have two choices: provide enough territory for everyone, or provide territory for no one. If you provide just enough wood/caves for 1 or 2 males and you have 4 or 5, there's going to be a lot of skirmishes.


----------



## eternity302

=) Wanted to request pictures of a few plecos and info from you!

I always run into Rubberlip pleco? always see it at petsmart, do they even eat algae? and how big do they get, and do you got one? =)
Any pics of raphael cat, or megalodoras irwini or niger cat? =) thought i see if u got any giants~ thought i ask even though i know they're no plecos, haha~


----------



## TCR

My rubberlips are always on the front of the glass and it seems to stay clean.. wish i took a pic but when i had 2 pairs of convicts in the 29 gal there was a divider in the middle.. HUGE differance between the algea levels.. one side was clean the other was a disaster


----------



## 2wheelsx2

eternity302 said:


> =) Wanted to request pictures of a few plecos and info from you!
> 
> I always run into Rubberlip pleco? always see it at petsmart, do they even eat algae? and how big do they get, and do you got one? =)
> Any pics of raphael cat, or megalodoras irwini or niger cat? =) thought i see if u got any giants~ thought i ask even though i know they're no plecos, haha~


I think you're talking about Chaetostoma species? If so, they're good algae eaters, but live in fast, cooler waters and would not be as suitable for most tropical tanks. I had a couple in the past, but I believe they could not compete with the other plecos for food and starved to death. Here's an example of one: Chaetostoma aff. milesi • Loricariidae • Cat-eLog • PlanetCatfish

5" max, so they're pretty small. When I had mine they were about 2 - 3".

I don't have any of those tank busters, as I don't have room for something that big. I'll have enough trouble in 5 or 6 years when my 3 Royals, the Papa and the Pineapple all grow up a bit. I'm hoping to have a bigger tank by then.


----------



## eternity302

Thanks for the info! =) i thought I'd just ask, cuz i keep seeing those at petsmart whenever i drop by to buy my flake food! Wow... glad you told me, as I almost bought one for an algae eater for my axolotl tank =) glad i stuck to the otos instead, otherwise, woudl of been another dead fish~

=) Any other plecos you haven't shown yet?


----------



## 2wheelsx2

I believe I have pictures of everything in my tanks. I do have a bunch of L134 and 4x L047 that I don't have pics of, since Davej is holding them for me until my square 100 gallon is completed. So you'll have to wait for those. You'll like them.


----------



## eternity302

I REALLY REALLY like the Papa pleco, do you also have the pineapple? i really like those two.. and the watermelon i think! they're so awesome =( but i dun have space for them.. and i'm definitely the worst guy when it comes to pleco... dun wanna kill off any species for you guys LOL!

Share da photos when you do get them =)


----------



## 2wheelsx2

You mean this pineapple? 










Another pic in post 20. I've had one for a while.


----------



## eternity302

O M G !!!!

Can u name some pleco's that you dun have? LOL! no wonder you're now called the Pleco King!

Wow.. i like the looks of how it's like an armor body!


----------



## 2wheelsx2

One which I don't have and I really want is the Blue Eyed Panaque.  There are literally thousands more available. I'd have to have 100's of tanks to house them all.


----------



## eternity302

WHAT? you dun have a blue eye panaque? I thought you had one?


----------



## 2wheelsx2

That and an L24. If I had those 2, my collection is done.


----------



## eternity302

This guy?


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Yep, the body colour varies a bit. I like the ones which are lime green with bright orange fins.


----------



## target

L2 is crazy looking. Once I get the 90 going I will add some L200a and a papa


----------



## davej

Here is a 50cm beauty of a L24 from MFK


----------



## target

That is a very cool looking pleco.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Sadly, my L90 Papa passed this morning mysteriously. His lyretail had grown back to full plumage and the colour was great. No torn fins and stomach was flat, not hollow. I just don't seem to have good luck with them, as this is my second one, so I think I'll move on. I got an L114 coming from Davej anyway, as he's been keeping it for me. Guess it's time to pick him up.

RIP...I had that guy for 4 months and he was close to 6".


----------



## CanadaPleco

Sorry about the loss Gary 

Get that 114 in there now, I shipped them out to you guys months ago now.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

CanadaPleco said:


> Get that 114 in there now, I shipped them out to you guys months ago now.


I know. Davej has told me that it's grown an inch!


----------



## big_bubba_B

here is a pic of my snowball pleco L-142 and if i can ever get one of my leopard frog pleco


----------



## jay_leask

2wheelsx2 said:


> Sadly, my L90 Papa passed this morning mysteriously. His lyretail had grown back to full plumage and the colour was great. No torn fins and stomach was flat, not hollow. I just don't seem to have good luck with them, as this is my second one, so I think I'll move on. I got an L114 coming from Davej anyway, as he's been keeping it for me. Guess it's time to pick him up.
> 
> RIP...I had that guy for 4 months and he was close to 6".


 sorry to hear that


----------



## CanadaPleco

2wheelsx2 said:


> I know. Davej has told me that it's grown an inch!


WOW! That's am impressive growth rate! Love to see some photos when you pick it up.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

I plan to, if he doesn't go straight into the nearest cubby hole. Dave's tried to get me pictures lots of times, but we usually only see his tail.


----------



## davej

Just managed to snap a couple with my iPhone,
Just for a size comparison that is a HydroSponge V


----------



## 2wheelsx2

That guy is a beaut. Thanks Dave. There's going to be some scrapping for territory this weekend!


----------



## jay_leask

ooooh i like, i like


----------



## jay_leask

is the new tank close to being ready yet?


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Still waiting for the stand, but all the plumbing is in place, and I'll be picking up a second ballast for the Sunlight Supply t5's (forgot one last time) and pool filter sand this weekend. I'll be moving the 20 gallon to the opposite wall this weekend and getting the area ready for the new tank. It's been a long haul (3 months now) but I think it'll be worth it to do it properly the first time instead of compromising to get it done faster.


----------



## target

You got the plumbing glued now? Can't wait to see the tank in person.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Nope, I'm hoping to do it tonight. Been working late every night this week.


----------



## gmachine19

You need to put in new pics man!


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Did someone say new pics? 

My male Bristlenose:










L239:










Closeup L239 (sorry, cut his nose off as he moved after this shot and couldn't get another):










L128 Blue Phantom:


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Saw my Chocolate cichlid fighting with my L330 tonight and the chocolate nipped the pectoral fin of the L330. Might have to find some new homes for my Cichlids to prevent injuries as the plecos get bigger/older.


----------



## davej

2wheelsx2 said:


> L239:


Stunning color in this shot!!!!!


----------



## 2wheelsx2

I am running 10000k lights in the front and my Nikon picks up the blue a bit more at the angle, but yeah, some of mine are very blue. Seems to be somewhat related to mood.


----------



## jay_leask

those L239's are insane.


----------



## target

jay_leask said:


> those L239's are insane.


Agreed, stunning fish.


----------



## jay_leask

kicking myself now for waiting when charles had them.


----------



## charles

I heard Charles is bringing more in


----------



## 1843

Gee Charles, where did you hear that? 

Thank you for starting this thread, 2Wheels. What a great way to while away a Saturday afternoon. Stunning photos! I especially like the series of 'plecs I have loved' photos.

Dave, that blue L239 photo is incredible. What a beauty. 

I'm trying to just keep the status quo in my tanks, but it's the plecs that get me every time.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

jay_leask said:


> kicking myself now for waiting when charles had them.


I've heard the rumour that Charles is bringing in more also. It's the internet, so it must be true. 

In the meantime, Davej let me bring home the Bruiser (L114). He's a bit freaked out, so the colour is a bit off, but check out the spikes and the almost full orange tail. Thanks for such a great fish Rich (Canadapleco)!

He's about 5" long, bigger than either of the Pseudas in the tanks. There's a new King in town! 




























I'm sure there'll be more pics to come once he's settled in.


----------



## jay_leask

awesome hes a chunky guy...lol


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Davej's got the secret formula for fattening everyone up, it seems. You should see the L134. I hope to have them, along with the L47's, in my cube in 3 weeks.


----------



## Diztrbd1

thats one cool looking pleco! Looking forward to seeing more pix of him.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Diztrbd1 said:


> thats one cool looking pleco! Looking forward to seeing more pix of him.


Here you go:










And just as I predicted, look who came out to protect his cave/territory:



















And just for fun, an L200a:


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Not the greatest shot in the world, but I've been asked to show my school of Cories for quite some time (Agassizi) and this is the best shot I've been able to come up with.


----------



## davej

One of your mangos decided to pose.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Sweet! Love those pleco eyes.


----------



## Diztrbd1

Wicked eyes for sure !! & that's a great shot too, Gary


----------



## Koi.keeper

Thanks for sharing! Beautiful collection


----------



## gmachine19

WOW that L114 is a beauty!!!!


----------



## jay_leask

charles said:


> I heard Charles is bringing more in


i like the sound of that  hope i dont miss them this time around


----------



## 2wheelsx2

I can just keep posting more pics of the L239 when the time comes to remind you.


----------



## jay_leask

2wheelsx2 said:


> I can just keep posting more pics of the L239 when the time comes to remind you.


 sounds like a plan....lol


----------



## jay_leask

still waiting patiently for the cube  im more excited to see that thing up and running then i was to get mine done i think.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Me too. But it looks like I'm going out of town again...so more delays. Doesn't it suck that work gets in the way of our hobbies. If only I were independently wealthy...

I'll take a picture of the tub of wood tonight and post in the thread just to bump it up again.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

In honour of Charles getting new plecos, which invariably means some churn in my big pleco tank, I decided to take a few pics. 

L191 Dull Eyed Royal, decided to come out for some zucchini:










True colouration of an L239:


----------



## jay_leask

i think you like teasing me with the L239 pics.......lol


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Just want to make sure you remember to get them when they become available.


----------



## charles

wait, when you coming  You will love the sunshine...


----------



## 2wheelsx2

charles said:


> wait, when you coming  You will love the sunshine...


I do...I do......


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Missed the Sunshine (L14)  But did add 3 awesome fish. A very chubby L204 (no pics yet) and these 2:

Poor Man's Blue Eye (L137) - thanks for the name Charles 










L241 Vampire:


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Another shot of the L137:


----------



## jay_leask

very nice i am sooo jealous.


----------



## mikebike

They are both beautiful.
Great photography!


----------



## davej

Hey Gary what lens are you using?
Those shots are great!


----------



## 2wheelsx2

davej said:


> Hey Gary what lens are you using?
> Those shots are great!


Thanks Dave. I didn't opt for the kit lens and paid a bit extra for the Nikkor 18-55 1:3.5-5.6G. Not as nice as your ED zoom.


----------



## beN

nice pics Gary!
too bad you didnt get your hands on that sunshine.
they are one of the few that i like out of plecos.


----------



## charles

there is still 1 sunshine that is 9-10"...


----------



## 2wheelsx2

It was snapped up quick. Will have wait for when Charles brings more.


----------



## thefishwife

Lov'em Gary, very nice!!! I think I am due for a full tank shot again  plllllleeeeaaaassssseeeee.

You must have one of the cleanest tanks in town!


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Thanks, Kim. I try to take pics in between veggie feedings, or you wou see clouds of poop everywhere. 

I'll see about full tank shots, but in a pleco tank, they always look like empty tanks.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

charles said:


> there is still 1 sunshine that is 9-10"...


10" is too big for that tank. That's why I don't have a Blue Eye yet. The L137 is already fighting with my L190 and L330 for dominance.


----------



## beN

charles said:


> there is still 1 sunshine that is 9-10"...


that sucks. its to bad i have a ray..or else that sunshine would be purchased most likely ..its not worth the risk


----------



## thefishwife

2wheelsx2 said:


> Thanks, Kim. I try to take pics in between veggie feedings, or you wou see clouds of poop everywhere.
> 
> I'll see about full tank shots, but in a pleco tank, they always look like empty tanks.


See I don't care about clouds of poop - that just means they are healthy!

Maybe take pics when they are out eating veggies, then I can see more!


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Hahaha...ok Kim. Just for you, since I've doing a water change right now, I'll either do a full tank shot or a vid of the whole tank after everyone settles down and I give them some yam.


----------



## thefishwife

2wheelsx2 said:


> Hahaha...ok Kim. Just for you, since I've doing a water change right now, I'll either do a full tank shot or a vid of the whole tank after everyone settles down and I give them some yam.


Gosh thanks Gary   looking fwd to seeing it - tomorrow - its my bedtime now, I am done!


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Left side of the tank:










Right side with a couple of L200a tails, and EBJD and half of my school of cories:










Full tank shot (sorry I forgot to clean the glass and there were still bubbles from the water change with the plants all pearling):










Business end of the L137:


----------



## target

Looking good.


----------



## thefishwife

OOOOOOO thanks gary!!! Its sweet for sure. I just love the wood in that tank with all the java fern. 

It looks like a pleco heaven in there!!!!

Are those your "not so little" EBJD now - wow have they grown!!!!


----------



## 2wheelsx2

thefishwife said:


> OOOOOOO thanks gary!!! Its sweet for sure. I just love the wood in that tank with all the java fern.
> 
> It looks like a pleco heaven in there!!!!
> 
> Are those your "not so little" EBJD now - wow have they grown!!!!


Yes, the bigger one is about 6 inches and the smaller one is about 5. My regular JD is about 8 inches now. There's certainly a lot of pretty good sized fish in there now that I got the big L137 too.


----------



## Diztrbd1

great shots Gary. Love the full tank shot, great looking tank! The shot of the L137 is awesome , love those eyes


----------



## tang daddy

It looks nice Gary, I always envy your plecos but more so the EBJD's x 2. I am still trying to get mine to full size, Oh and the Blue Panaque is doing very well still!!


----------



## 2wheelsx2

tang daddy said:


> It looks nice Gary, I always envy your plecos but more so the EBJD's x 2. I am still trying to get mine to full size, Oh and the Blue Panaque is doing very well still!!


Awesome. I love those L239's. I think I'm pretty much at max capacity now unless I get rid of all the cichlids, which is what it may come to.


----------



## target

But if you get rid of the cichlids, you'll be adding discus instead.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

target said:


> But if you get rid of the cichlids, you'll be adding discus instead.


Maybe, but probably not. Big school of tetras are more likely.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

So I couldn't help myself with Charles' weekend sale and got some more L226, L128 and another L137. Didn't get any pics yet as it was a busy weekend and everyone is settling in, but I'll get some soon. And of course once the cube is up, there'll be plenty more pics.


----------



## target

What is your total number of plecos now? And the cube is getting closer. Only a few more days to wait.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

target said:


> What is your total number of plecos now? And the cube is getting closer. Only a few more days to wait.


It's hard for me to keep track as I have lost some and sold some. But I would say it's in the 40's maybe low 50's. But they're mostly small ones. Only the Royals (3 of them) and the 2 L137 are big fish. The L273 is still small (5 inches or so) and I never even see the one remaining L114.


----------



## charles

yes, a few more days, he will come pick up the blue eye...


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Yep, I'll pick him up as soon as he's the same price as the L25.


----------



## CanadaPleco

2wheelsx2 said:


> I never even see the one remaining L114.


What happened to the other ones?


----------



## 2wheelsx2

CanadaPleco said:


> What happened to the other ones?


I had a second smaller L114 which I got for a great price because it was weakened from getting beat up. Unfortunately, I didn't have a quarantine tank at that time, and I don't think it got enough to eat in the 125 and it perished. That was early this year.

Sadly, the great one I got from you died this last time while I was away on business. Long story, but I travel every month, so sometimes I lose fish on those trips since my wife is not a fish person and only feeds the fish. This time, the fish lost their appetite for some reason and she kept feeding and the tank was totally polluted when I got home. The L114 died the day before I got home. I've done 3 75% water changes in the last week and everyone is happy and eating normally again, but now I'm down to the 1 L114 again. . Lucky I didn't lose the L273 actually.


----------



## charles

I know where you can get another L273 and L25... oh yeah, let's not forget the blue eye


----------



## Chappy

Gary: I think Charles is being VERY BAD 
So when ARE you picking up ol' blue eyes???


----------



## 2wheelsx2

I got 2 sets of blue eyes now. L137's.  The next blues will hopefully be round and flat!


----------



## target

Round and flat is definitely what you need to be picking up next. Can't wait for to officially join the flat fish club.


----------



## Chappy

Will that be the "Wild Flat Fish Club"??!!


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Undecided at this point. It'll be either blue flat fish club or wild flat fish club. Either would suit me just fine. I just want in.


----------



## target

Admittance is easy. Just open that wallet one more time


----------



## 2wheelsx2

target said:


> Admittance is easy. Just open that wallet one more time


And let all the dust bunnies out! ;p


----------



## Chappy

2wheelsx2 said:


> Undecided at this point. It'll be either blue flat fish club or wild flat fish club. Either would suit me just fine. I just want in.


And we can't wait to have you as a member 
Just don't ever order from Dale Jordan  Oh, my goodness - what a horrible disaster


----------



## 2wheelsx2

I heard...I heard.....don't worry, I plan to business locally.


----------



## charles

blue eye is not round and flat


----------



## 2wheelsx2

charles said:


> blue eye is not round and flat


You mean there are no blue rays?


----------



## CanadaPleco

2wheelsx2 said:


> I had a second smaller L114 which I got for a great price because it was weakened from getting beat up. Unfortunately, I didn't have a quarantine tank at that time, and I don't think it got enough to eat in the 125 and it perished. That was early this year.
> 
> Sadly, the great one I got from you died this last time while I was away on business. Long story, but I travel every month, so sometimes I lose fish on those trips since my wife is not a fish person and only feeds the fish. This time, the fish lost their appetite for some reason and she kept feeding and the tank was totally polluted when I got home. The L114 died the day before I got home. I've done 3 75% water changes in the last week and everyone is happy and eating normally again, but now I'm down to the 1 L114 again. . Lucky I didn't lose the L273 actually.


Oh no, that was such a nice 114 too!

lol Charles, I know where he can get more L114's also but unfortunately I gave him my best looking one last time. Only have one left with full orange tail and am keeping that for myself 

Glad you didn't loose any 273, that would really be heart breaking!


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Saw my original L114 last night, and was going to get a pic, but camera's battery was down.  So that guy is still alive. He's a real survivor.

I wonder if the L114 dying was related to this: 









I came home to see some of this in the tank and didn't think anything of it until I took a closer look and it was coming out of my L330. I dosed the tank with some Prazipro last night after picking some up at J&L and everyone was more chipper this morning, so we'll see.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Ok, besides the poop pic, I haven't put up any pics for a while and now that my battery is charged, I thought it was time for some pics.

First up, L200:



















How's this for a crowd? L128, L200a, Agassizi Cories:










L204:










L052:










L226:










And of course, still my favourite, Blue Phantom L128:


----------



## jay_leask

the L204 is amazing


----------



## thefishwife

Beautiful shots! 

What the heck is that white poop crap??? Glad to hear everyone is doing good and yes your L114 must be a trooper!


----------



## Chappy

Looking AWESOME, Gary! I just love the cory carpet  and the fuzzy tiger! Great, great shots. Thanks for the update.
Shelley


----------



## charles

I still think the tank is missing something... Someting greyish body with powder blue eye around 11"


----------



## 2wheelsx2

thefishwife said:


> Beautiful shots!
> 
> What the heck is that white poop crap??? Glad to hear everyone is doing good and yes your L114 must be a trooper!


I still don't know, but everyone seems to be perking up (the cichlids and the plecos) and are eating well after the Prazipro) Fed them all cubes of turnips last night. They're going to have bad breath today. 



-N/A- said:


> Looking AWESOME, Gary! I just love the cory carpet  and the fuzzy tiger! Great, great shots. Thanks for the update.
> Shelley


Isn't it cool? I'm going to do that with Sterbai Cories in the cube. I'm hoping to get some albino ones maybe. I got 4 standard ones now.



jay_leask said:


> the L204 is amazing


I know. Still waiting for Charles to bring in more as I'd like 2 or 3 more. 



charles said:


> I still think the tank is missing something... Someting greyish body with powder blue eye around 11"


Hahaha..that's what I like about you Charles. Persistence. Don't worry, it'll come, but not this year (there's only 1 month left this year).


----------



## Mferko

nice plecos man!, i love this thread
what are the signs btw so you know when to dose prazi? seeing all these worm threads makes me paranoid


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Essentially, I was told if they are eating but getting skinny, or if they are pooping stringy white poop (and you're not feeding zucchini).


----------



## davej

Hey Gary,
Here is a little incentive to get that cube up and running!
There waiting for you. Lol


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Love that pleco condo Dave! I'm hoping in about 10 days....even if I have to go barebottom first.  Sand is on order with J&L.


----------



## target

Those look great Dave. Nice work with them. Sure you want to give them up now? LOL


----------



## davej

I have grown quite fond of them and it will be hard to part with some of them, but they will look great in the cube tank.


----------



## CanadaPleco

Great pics guys! Love that shot of the 200, and the cave wall looks pretty cool too!


----------



## jay_leask

davej said:


> Hey Gary,
> Here is a little incentive to get that cube up and running!
> There waiting for you. Lol


WOW  WOW


----------



## 2wheelsx2

It's been a while since I've posted to this thread, because of the excitement of the new square tank, but Davej also brought me a present along with the L134 and L47's.

Mini-pleco condo! You can see the tails of L152, L075, and L200 in the photo:


----------



## Chappy

Hey Gary.....not the best shot, but.......


----------



## 2wheelsx2

-N/A- said:


> Hey Gary.....not the best shot, but.......


Oooo...very nice.


----------



## jobber

in post #356, i can't help but notice that there are some corydoras in the background alongside soem beautiful plecos. may i ask what type of corydora those are?


----------



## 2wheelsx2

jobber604 said:


> in post #356, i can't help but notice that there are some corydoras in the background alongside soem beautiful plecos. may i ask what type of corydora those are?


At one point I had 6 Julii (not sure if they were true julii or trilineatus from Big Al's, and then I bought some hybrid ones I think. But those in the pic are Corydoras agassizi I got from Charles almost 2 years ago now. I got 30 of them. I think there are still 24 or so left. A few of them ran afoul of the Oscar and the big Chocolate when they were in the sleepy spots, but all has been peaceful for about 18 months with them and they school very very well and are huge. You can see them in some of the vids and older photos too.


----------



## charles

-N/A- said:


> Hey Gary.....not the best shot, but.......


where you find a beautiful spotted L128 blue phantom like that?


----------



## 2wheelsx2

From the same place that this one came from.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

And a gratuitous L200a shot:


----------



## crazy72

2wheelsx2 said:


> And a gratuitous L200a shot:


This guy is just amazing. He's got to be my favourite of all you plecos. Great shot, too.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Being trying for 3 days to get a pic, but finally got one of the Mangos (L47). 30" is a long way away though, so the shot is small.


----------



## big_bubba_B

i ahve had green phantoms before ther nice plecos


----------



## 2wheelsx2

I seem to be in a picture shooting mood tonight, so here are pics of the L191 and part of my school of Corydoras agassizi.



















Oh and I see a julii snuck in there.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

A good head shot of an L204:


----------



## 2wheelsx2

L200a, Baryancistrus demantoides, or hi fin Green Phantom:


----------



## The Guy

Great pictures, I have 2bn , 1 that I was told it's called rubbermouth and just got 2 last night from a community member named Fish whisperer they are common type.


----------



## katienaha

bristlenose and rubberlip plecos are common. bristlenose are more voracious algae eaters, rubberlips not as much. I have both in my tank, but i think they are all great. the rubberlip is a bit green.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

BNP's are great fish in their own right. I just don't see them often enough to photograph, but I'm going to change that with the new long fin calicos I have.


----------



## Luke78

Beautiful photos , my favorite though is the pic with all your cories as a group.Are they a "tight group" ?


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Very much so. That's the reason I wanted a school of cories in the cube. I suspect the big cichlids encourage this behaviour.


----------



## jobber

You're not just the pleco king, you're also the corydora king. those are some really healthy looking cories, leopards and julii. they look bright...what do you feed, i mean spoil, them with?


----------



## Diztrbd1

wow those are some great shots! Love the green Phantom one especially, gonna have to add that to my computer for a background lol


----------



## 2wheelsx2

I don't do anything too special for them. NLS, Dainichi Cichlid XL, Veggie FX, Hikari wafers, Pamelajo's critter crumbs, Ken's earthworm sticks and soft and moist, Tetra bits, Shelled frozen peas, and frozen bloodworms. Oh yeah, the occasional live black worm.

So yeah, the usual pleco food.


----------



## jobber

That looks like a very diverse range of food. I guess I should treat mine a bit better in the near future.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Come by and see the tanks when you get a chance and I'll give you some samples of the stuff that would be suitable for cories and then you can buy the stuff that works for you.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Feeling a bit under the weather, so the wife let me slack off and sit around all day, so here are more pics:

L241 (sorry for the fuzziness around the hand, but I had to shoot at an angle to get around the rock):










L75:










More L200a shots:


----------



## 2wheelsx2

So I was finally able to manage to get a clear shot at an L134 (Peckoltia Compta). Too bad I didn't have one to enter in the last photo contest. I love these guys, and it made all the work and frustration of getting the cube tank together worth it.


----------



## crazy72

Oh wow Gary he's stunning. I think the L134 and L46 have just made it to the top of my favourite forum pleco list. Just above your green phantom.

Beautiful pic too. I suggest that the next photography contest have a separate contest for non-pleco photos so that the rest of us stand a chance.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Thanks Franck. They are my current favourite too.


----------



## Chappy

That shot of the L134 was most certainly worth the wait, Gary. Just a beautiful picture.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Thanks Shelley. There'll be plenty of pics out of that tank soon.


----------



## jay_leask

lovin the new pics, amazing collection.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

So there are no pleco pics in this update, but I got an awesome Manzanita stump from April on Dec. 30, and decided I had enough of the mess on the right side and did some rescaping, and also replaced the noisy HK2 with a used one (which looks to be an HK3) I bought from Charles, then cleaned up the java fern mess there, and voila, whole new look. What do you think?

Full tank shot:










Closeup of right side:










Still a bit messy, as you can see the elastic bands holding the new fern trimmings, and the stump needs to be weighed down with rocks, but the plecos seem to be loving it.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Head on shot of L134:


----------



## mikebike

What a beauty!


----------



## 2wheelsx2

After a bit of reflection since the loss of my group of L134, here are a couple of shots from this week.

L333 in the cube:










L239 - this shot is almost exactly as it appears in my tank with 10000k and Colormax T5's:


----------



## crazy72

Great to see you reviving your (revived ) pleco thread, Gary. The L333 looks really good. 

By the way, I'm sure you've seen the 2 L201s that Charles has on sale. I was tempted myself actually, but I'll pass. Do you have any L201s? The one on the pic on Charles' stock list looks wicked.


----------



## Mferko

sorry to hear you lost the l134  what happened?


----------



## crazy72

Mferko said:


> sorry to hear you lost the l134  what happened?


See Gary's cube journal. http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/tank-journals-16/100-gallon-square-tank-4338/


----------



## 2wheelsx2

crazy72 said:


> Great to see you reviving your (revived ) pleco thread, Gary. The L333 looks really good.
> 
> By the way, I'm sure you've seen the 2 L201s that Charles has on sale. I was tempted myself actually, but I'll pass. Do you have any L201s? The one on the pic on Charles' stock list looks wicked.


I just put my L340's from my 20 gallon into the cube tonight, but didn't manage to get pics as I was too busy catching them. Only found 2 of the 3 so far.

I do have a few L201 (not sure how many, as I love a couple, but it looks like they have also bred). But mine are slightly different than the ones Charles has now, although I got them from him also. There are a number of fish all labeled as L201, and mine are the smaller gold dots, while the ones Charles has have larger yellow dots and are prettier. I keep thinking about getting them, but I'm saving my money for something special soon.


----------



## jobber

temptation is futile. get them so i don't get them 
great looking plecos gary. verified, vouched, and confirmed. can stare at gary's tanks for hours!



crazy72 said:


> Great to see you reviving your (revived ) pleco thread, Gary. The L333 looks really good.
> 
> By the way, I'm sure you've seen the 2 L201s that Charles has on sale. I was tempted myself actually, but I'll pass. Do you have any L201s? The one on the pic on Charles' stock list looks wicked.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

jobber604 said:


> temptation is futile. get them so i don't get them


You know you want them!


----------



## crazy72

jobber604 said:


> temptation is futile. get them so i don't get them


Ha ha... Nope, sorry, I won't help you there!


----------



## jobber

crud. thanks for the support guys. A new lighting system on the 125gallon in the works???
haha


----------



## charles

he is thinking about the blue eye...


----------



## jobber

charles said:


> he is thinking about the blue eye...


that blue eyes would be a very good addition to a gorgeous 125gallon tank; especially one that is housing a few geo. red humps. *ahem*


----------



## 2wheelsx2

*thinking* is the key word. Thinking and coming up with the ca$h is another thing altogether. Would love the Blue Eye, but I don't think so. That fully spotted watermelon (the smaller one) is in serious danger of coming home with me though.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

It's been a while since I've posted any pleco pics, as I've been feeding my other addiction - discus, but now that I have the Marineland LEDs on the 125, I thought I would get some new pics, and the lights seem to make the plecos happier to come out and play.

L137:









L204's:

















L239 beside an L204:









L128 - the weird patches on the tail are the LED lights shining through the java fern:









L330:









L200:


----------



## mikebike

Great photos!
Thank you


----------



## Momobobo

Gorgeuous photos! =D


----------



## target

I still love those L200. Such a cool color


----------



## jobber

Great pictures. Pleco's are so addicting. 
Amazing difference the LED must make.
The nice shimmering of the water and the plecos coming out to play.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Yep, the LED's seem to be making a huge difference. The plecos seem to love the shadows. For the first time in months I saw the L273 in full view fighting the L226 for food last night. Fat and healthy.


----------



## jobber

I'm guessing we've found something beneficial to the LED lighting, it provides some shaded areas in the water column which in turn brings out the fish. Now you can appreciate and stare the fish more often as they're coming out to play along the rocks 

I notice the same with my fish as well, even though i have a 12" height.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Yep, I'm going to get the white LED moonlight module for the cube and we'll see if that helps, once J&L stocks it again.


----------



## Diztrbd1

some really great pix Gary! Glad to hear your getting to see them more with the LED lighting. Bet the moonlighting is gonna be awesome in the cube. Gonna make us all plecoholics with these great pix lol


----------



## 2wheelsx2

J&L had it on backorder so I'm still running a single blue one until the canopy is finished. Hopefully totally rigged up by the end of the month. And yes, my evil plan to convert everyone to plecoholics is working, based on some of the threads I see.


----------



## Diztrbd1

2wheelsx2 said:


> And yes, my evil plan to convert everyone to plecoholics is working, based on some of the threads I see.


hahaha no kidding, it's definitely working from what I see too lol


----------



## jobber

...And what do you see? Haha.
The itch has spread...


----------



## Pamelajo

Great photos!!


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Got my Blue Eye today...pics to follow.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Ok, here are the pics.....he has some growing to do.  Oh, yeah, I forgot I got an L24 and an L25 also....


----------



## Diztrbd1

lol nice pleco's Gary....... where did you find those guys at?


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Canadapleco (Rich) sells them: For Sale: Pleco Key Chains / Mobile Phone Straps


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Stopped by Charles' last night and couldn't help myself.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

They seem to be super hungry nowadays, so I got some good pics when I fed zucchini tonight.

L201:









L190:









L330:









L137:

















In case you're wondering why the fish look different, it's because these pics are under the new Marineland Double Brite LED's. The plecos seem to be not quite as timid under these lights and feed a lot more aggressively in the open under the lights.


----------



## neven

Wow great detail in your photos


----------



## Diztrbd1

definitely some great shots Gary!


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Thank you. I don't have as much as I used to, so the photo ops are rarer.


----------



## The Guy

Some great pictures for sure!!! thanks for sharing.


----------



## jobber

wow. that' L201 has such a deep black colour. the LED brings another shade of the colour out. looks totally like a different subspecies.

great pics!


----------



## 2wheelsx2

jobber604 said:


> wow. that' L201 has such a deep black colour. the LED brings another shade of the colour out. looks totally like a different subspecies.
> 
> great pics!


Yes, depending on where they are relative to the LED's the camera is adjusting the white balance and exposure. I'd have a heck of a time getting pics on full manual if the fish move. The LED's do reveal different shades of colouration though, as you noticed (If you look carefully, you'll see cream coloured as well as yellow spots on the L201).


----------



## crazy72

Beautiful pics, Gary. The L201 is gorgeous.

Do they come out if you have only the moonlights on?


----------



## 2wheelsx2

They actually come out whenever there is food. I have so many plecos in that tank that they are not as shy as normal. But they do stay close to their hiding spots. I just have them setup that the exits are towards the front of the tank so I can see them.


----------



## gmachine19

Mind posting a vid of your tank in a feeding frenzy???


----------



## 2wheelsx2

gmachine19 said:


> Mind posting a vid of your tank in a feeding frenzy???


I'll have to wait until I feed some blackworm and zucchini in a day or 2, but I'll try and get one.


----------



## jobber

I will also patiently wait a day or two


----------



## 2wheelsx2

No vid yet, as it's been hectic getting my L066 and now some Aquaflora plants from Mykiss. 

But some pics to tide you guys over.

L226 Panaque changae









L052









L239









L128 - this is typical of the spotlighting apparent with the LED's and which the plecos seem to like.









L200 - a bit of handshake unfortunately.


----------



## Chappy

Amazing shots, Gary. I really enjoy this thread.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

> Amazing shots, Gary. I really enjoy this thread.


Thanks, I enjoy sharing the photos also.


----------



## target

Nice pictures and the plecos look great


----------



## Diztrbd1

Great shots as always Gary! Really like the L226, but they all look great!


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Diztrbd1 said:


> Great shots as always Gary! Really like the L226, but they all look great!


I think the L226 are one of the most underrated plecos, same as the L204. But they are very messy.


----------



## Diztrbd1

hard to believe either are underrated , especially the L204. They are both 2 of my favorites and on my list, as well as the L239. That is one of the best looking L227's I have seen, been a bit since you posted pix of yours was glad to see that shot.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Diztrbd1 said:


> hard to believe either are underrated , especially the L204. They are both 2 of my favorites and on my list, as well as the L239. That is one of the best looking L227's I have seen, been a bit since you posted pix of yours was glad to see that shot.


Charles still has lots of nice L239's. I was just there yesterday picking up ---Red Lotus bulb!


----------



## jobber

2wheelsx2 said:


> No vid yet, as it's been hectic getting my L066 and now some Aquaflora plants from Mykiss.
> 
> But some pics to tide you guys over.
> 
> L226 Panaque changae
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L052
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L239
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L128 - this is typical of the spotlighting apparent with the LED's and which the plecos seem to like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L200 - a bit of handshake unfortunately.


almost missed out on these pics. seems like you feed some sort of colour enhancing food like yam or whatever. the colours of the fish look so vibrant that they look like keychains. L052...hmmmm. scratch scratch scratch.


----------



## charles

those are amazing photos. Gary, you should submit them to PC.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Thanks Charles. Coming from a master like you, that's a huge compliment. Guess I should think about submitting them.


----------



## mikebike

WOW great photos.
I really like the L128

What size do they grow to?


----------



## 2wheelsx2

mikeike said:


> WOW great photos.
> I really like the L128
> 
> What size do they grow to?


Thanks. My biggest is about 6" standard length. I've heard of 9" ones but that's pretty rare. I think common max size is 7". The one in the photo is about 5".


----------



## 2wheelsx2

One more pic tonight, while I'm at it. Royal farlowella.


----------



## jobber

2wheelsx2 said:


> One more pic tonight, while I'm at it. Royal farlowella.


wow. you got one of these badboys too. quite the catfish collection you got there.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Haha, there are 4 others in the tank.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Not too much new except a few L239 so I didn't shoot them. I mentioned that the panaque like to climb the manzanita in another thread, so here's a shot:










Lousy pic of one of the whiptails (Sturisoma).


----------



## jobber

That whiptails gained a lot of weight. 
Nice looking plevo treehouse.


----------



## crazy72

Nice shots Gary. I really like the blue panaques myself. Such a deep colour. There's really something to them I find. I was tempted myself a few weeks ago for my CT. One day, maybe.


----------



## charles

I still got one of those whiptail long pleco thingie  

Oh yeah, the blue eye panaque will love to climb that stump too...


----------



## 2wheelsx2

They are very nice indeed. But a bit delicate when acclimatizing.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Some updates. Absolutely the hairiest, biggest L239 I've ever seen I got about 3 weeks ago from Charles.









Neat L226 head shot.









Little L200a I got last week.









Head shot of L204. Nice and chubby, I love these guys.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Did someone say they wanted to see a feeding frenzy? 

After Hikari bloodworms and Ken's 5 stick blend.


----------



## crazy72

My Goodness my Guinness! This is a busy tank. Keep up the water changes! 

The 2nd and 4th pic up there are amazing, btw. Good job there's no photography contest at the moment.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

And a couple of shots of the Sturisoma.



















I'm finding it very difficult to get good closeups of these guys as they are so shy and so long and thin.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

crazy72 said:


> My Goodness my Guinness! This is a busy tank. Keep up the water changes!
> 
> The 2nd and 4th pic up there are amazing, btw. Good job there's no photography contest at the moment.


Yeah, lots of yam poops from last night. I just did a 60 gallon water change while I was uploading the youtube vid.


----------



## Diztrbd1

cool vid Gary & some very nice shots! Love that L204 shot especially, one of my fav. plecos , without a doubt!


----------



## jay_leask

that picture of the L204 is incredible!


----------



## jay_leask

same with the headshot pretty cool


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Thanks guys, I'm just lucky to be able to keep so many and have time to watch for interesting shots. I keep my camera bag next to the tank.


----------



## giraffee

Took me a few days to go through this thread... wow, just wow! Thank you so much for sharing these pictures and updating through all this time. Beautiful pictures, amazing tank and incredible amount of work put into it. Simply amazing.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

giraffee said:


> Took me a few days to go through this thread... wow, just wow! Thank you so much for sharing these pictures and updating through all this time. Beautiful pictures, amazing tank and incredible amount of work put into it. Simply amazing.


Thank you. I don't have as much time to shoot the fish now, with my discus obsession and the second kid, but will continue to update this thread as long as I have interesting shots and people are interested in seeing them.


----------



## davej

2wheelsx2 said:


> will continue to update this thread as long as I have interesting shots and people are interested in seeing them.


Keep 'em coming Gary!


----------



## jobber

rumour has it gary may be getting a macro lens???? 
macro lens costs as much as blue eye'ed fish.


----------



## charles

no, blue eye panaque is cheaper...


----------



## 2wheelsx2

charles said:


> no, blue eye panaque is cheaper...


What? There's a discount on the Blue Eye Panaque? I'm sooooo there. Oops, wait, the one I want is more than the BEP....never mind!


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Managed a few more shots tonight.

L200a









L226 - I think this one's a male. 









L239









Royal Farlowella









L204


----------



## mikebike

Fantastic photos!


----------



## target

Love the L204


----------



## jay_leask

wow your pictures keep getting better and better. those 204's are pure amazing!


----------



## giraffee

I'm in love with L200a, the color is amazing. And of course, fantastic photography.


----------



## charles

giraffee said:


> I'm in love with L200a, the color is amazing. And of course, fantastic photography.


I know where you can get some


----------



## giraffee

Haha, sure you do  No, our *real* tank won't be ready for another few weeks, but then.... ) Now we all want tanks like Gary's with 50+ plecos in them


----------



## 2wheelsx2

mikeike said:


> Fantastic photos!





target said:


> Love the L204





jay_leask said:


> wow your pictures keep getting better and better. those 204's are pure amazing!





giraffee said:


> I'm in love with L200a, the color is amazing. And of course, fantastic photography.


Thanks for all the compliments. And yes, I love the L200a, that's why I just got 3 more from Charles 2 weeks ago. They and the L128 are 2 of my favourites. Although I hear a new King is coming into the tank.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Bit of a sneak peak as this guy gets settled. Any guesses as to identity?


----------



## target

Hmm, could that be a blue eye?


----------



## 2wheelsx2

You guessed that just by looking at the belly?


----------



## 2wheelsx2

I guess I should add a few pics:


----------



## davej

Sweet, what's Charles going to do now? He can't razz you about getting a blue eye anymore. It looks great!


----------



## jay_leask

wow charles finally made you give in hey....hahahaha congrats!


----------



## crazy72

Very nice, Gary.

On the other hand, this is the end of an era. What are you guys going to talk about now on here?


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Yes, Charles broke me down. But there's always the next exotic pleco or discus to get.


----------



## charles

you just wait


----------



## target

Very nice Gary. Looking foward to seeing that guy. Nice shots, and can't wait to hear what Charles starts tempting you with next.


----------



## jobber

2wheelsx2 said:


> I guess I should add a few pics:


Let's cycle these gorgeous photos again.
Gorgeous. King of the rare plecos and now king of the 125gallon tank.
Relocated to a great home! Nice pick up gary.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Thanks Ming. I'm going to try to get some more photos. Looks like he's already claimed the biggest piece of wood and pushed out the L152, L330, L191, and L137 totally out of the area already. The L190 is safe because it doesn't go in that area.


----------



## CRS Fan

Very nice aquisition, Gary. Too rich for my blood and tank sizes. I'll stick to plants for the time being !

Stuart


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Thanks Stuart. This guy was my holy grail. Seems I've steered myself to fish which aren't the greatest for plants, so might have to start on my MTS to get a real planted tank soon......


----------



## 2wheelsx2

As I said, the BEP has already claimed the biggest piece of wood which is directly under the LED lights. The sheen of the armour is amazing under these light. See in the following photos.


----------



## josephl

Amazing looking blue eye, especially under those lights. 

BTW, I an absolutely certain that a knife fish would look great in the tank with the plecos


----------



## 2wheelsx2

It probably would. But then you'd have to take my 10" Chocolate and 8" JD. I think they would go great with your discus.


----------



## charles

lol

that would be funny. Gary took the knifefish, and Joseph get the chocolate and JD...


----------



## 2wheelsx2

The funny part is the knife fish would work in my tank once the big cichlids are gone.


----------



## charles

as long as you dont have any babies...


----------



## 2wheelsx2

charles said:


> as long as you dont have any babies...


It's not like any of the babies have a chance now with the JD's and the geo's....


----------



## jobber

2wheelsx2 said:


> As I said, the BEP has already claimed the biggest piece of wood which is directly under the LED lights. The sheen of the armour is amazing under these light. See in the following photos.


Thanks for posting these gorgeous pictures up.
Look forward to seeing them in person one day.
Saw him when he was at his temporary home.
Any plans to find him a her?
Charles...?


----------



## bunnyrabbit

Congratulations. Look forward to what's next.


----------



## crazy72

Gary I'm so glad this guy went to you. Not so much because of the goodness of my heart though. More because it means the best pics for the rest of us.


----------



## charles

Ask Gary to take a full body shot. Its tail is also very nice and complete  credit for the previous owner


----------



## 2wheelsx2

It's actually very difficult to get a full body shot because of his size and the amount of shelter in tank. There's always something (of fish) in the way. I'll keep an eye when I feed zucchini next.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Just wanted to show how cool the BEP's body is. Under the LED lighting there 's a golden sheen that's hard to capture on camera, as shown by the "hairs" on the armour.


----------



## effox

Very cool Gary. I'm not a pleco fan, but I love that one!


----------



## 2wheelsx2

*Pleasant surprise*

About 6 months ago, I thought that the L114 I got from Rich (Canadapleco) had died, when I was away on a business trip (my wife had netted out a dead fish and based on your generic description and the size, I thought it was an L114). Imagine my surprise when I saw 2xL114 last night, both about 5" in size. I got pics of both, but the original one was too deep in a cave and it was too dark to show any details. Here is the one with the mostly orange tail from Rich (it went deeper into cavity when the sensor on the SLR went off).


----------



## 2wheelsx2

While I was at it, I thought I would shoot a few more.


----------



## Diztrbd1

Great shots Gary! Nice surprise.....Those L114's are very cool , nice shot too. Hard to believe you hadn't seen it in 6 mos lol So did you figure out what actually died?


----------



## Mferko

Very nice pics Gary, what lens do you use?


----------



## charles

Keep an eye out on the L191... Eyes look sunken.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Diztrbd1 said:


> Great shots Gary! Nice surprise.....Those L114's are very cool , nice shot too. Hard to believe you hadn't seen it in 6 mos lol So did you figure out what actually died?


Nope. Since plecos stink to high heaven when they die, my wife stuffs them into a baggie and they go straight into the garbage, so I didn't get to see it.



Mferko said:


> Very nice pics Gary, what lens do you use?


I use the kit lens that came with my D500. AF-S DX Nikkor 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6G VR



charles said:


> Keep an eye out on the L191... Eyes look sunken.


 Thanks Charles, I just noticed it. I'm going to have a close look tonight, but it could have been the weird lighting angle as it was right up at the top of the tank, so the light was at an extremely oblique angle.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Got some new guys, thanks to Pat, but they're not going into the 125, at least not for a long time, and maybe never, as I really like these guys and they're kind of small. 

Currently in quarantine:


----------



## josephl

Those guys are awesome, great colors


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Yes, I waited and waited and almost missed out. I'm glad I picked them up. Think it might have been Patrick's last ones.


----------



## jobber

Those guys look so much like miniature sturgeons.
Great pickups.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Every plecoholic should get some Ming.


----------



## jay_leask

2wheelsx2 said:


> Got some new guys, thanks to Pat, but they're not going into the 125, at least not for a long time, and maybe never, as I really like these guys and they're kind of small.
> 
> Currently in quarantine:


very nice


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Very very close shot of this male L204. Notice how the LED lights up the middle of his body in one spot.










Royal Farlowella










The blue highlights on the healthy L239's still continue to amaze me. Here, one is flanked by 2 L129's.


----------



## charles

beautiful fish. Now you should get another blue eye since your L191 is gone.


----------



## josephl

2wheelsx2 said:


> Very very close shot of this male L204. Notice how the LED lights up the middle of his body in one spot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Royal Farlowella
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The blue highlights on the healthy L239's still continue to amaze me. Here, one is flanked by 2 L129's.


Damn - now I want some L 204's and some L 239's.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

charles said:


> beautiful fish. Now you should get another blue eye since your L191 is gone.


Hahaha....I think I'll save the space for L204's and L226's.



josephl said:


> Damn - now I want some L 204's and some L 239's.


You should get more L239, but the L204 wouldn't work in your discus tank because they are panaque.


----------



## jay_leask

im just going to keep saying it WOW WOW WOW.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Thanks Jay. A few more shots today, after feeding:

L226









BNP I got from Big Al's in Richmond when it was still Big Al's (with the king of the tank behind him)









L137









Small L200a I picked up from Charles last month.









Royal Farlowella.


----------



## gmachine19

Whats your lighting and lens here? I love how sharp the L137 is!


----------



## 2wheelsx2

The lighting is mostly Marineland LED and I'm using the kit lens (18-55 mm VR) that came with the camera.


----------



## charles

Let me count how many blue plecos you have...
Blue eye panaque
L128 blue phantom
L137 blue eye red fin
L239 blue panaque

Still missing the L141 peckoltia or blue peckoltia


----------



## gmachine19

Does it have a high output? I'm just using a crappy 30 watt florescent so its dark when it comes to picture time.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

> Let me count how many blue
> 
> Still missing the L141 peckoltia or blue peckoltia


Hmmmm....so you get my theme? So when are you getting some?


----------



## 2wheelsx2

> Does it have a high output? I'm just using a crappy 30 watt florescent so its dark when it comes to picture time.


I have the 36" Marineland LED and a bank of Coralife NO T5 on each side of the 6' 125. So total of 82 W T5 and 48 W LED on the tank. The tanks is CO2 injected so I need a bit more light than average. Depending on your tank 30 W T8 is likely to low to shoot without supplemental lighting, be it overhead flash or adding a light so for shots.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Thought it was about time I put up some pics of the new acquisitions, with some older fish thrown in there:

L204









Super hairy L226









L147 - hard to capture these guys in the right light....only had them a week









Some of the group of 6 juvenile L134 I acquired very recently.

















Tiny L066 I received from a friend.









I also got some LF calico bnp's from Davej, but they were uncooperative tonight. Pics will have to come later.


----------



## jobber

I feel the pleco itch, thanks to the L204!
Nice pictures. Those frogs look bold and healthy.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Took a little feeding video, where you can see L152, L075, L091, L147, L226, L128, L200, L137, L239, L129, and a few more. Sorry for the lousy focus, but this is with my SLR which requires manual focus and I can't see it so well on live view.


----------



## tony1928

Wow, check out all that activity. Looks great. There is so much going on in there.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Hahaha....yeah, that only happens at feeding time. When people come over, most times they just go, where's the fish?


----------



## gmachine19

Ah! Finally a video. Buying the D7000 soon? 

Amazing comm man! Love it.


----------



## jobber

what a fierce and bada$$ looking chocolate and JD!
now that's a frenzy. nice video gary. time for an HD camcorder


----------



## 2wheelsx2

gmachine19 said:


> Ah! Finally a video. Buying the D7000 soon?
> 
> Amazing comm man! Love it.


Thanks. I gotta walk before I run. Still haven't maxed out the capabilities of this camera. Plus I need a macro and a bigger zoom.



jobber604 said:


> what a fierce and bada$$ looking chocolate and JD!
> now that's a frenzy. nice video gary. time for an HD camcorder


I don't think so. We got an HDD camcorder early on and found we don't use it. Will likely get a new point and shoot that does 1080p vid instead. Easier than trying to do it with an SLR.


----------



## Diztrbd1

Very cool video Gary!


----------



## eternity302

HAHA! Wow, it's been awhile Gary! But WOW!
Dun remember what the big yellowy fish is called again but darn he's cute, and camera shy! HAHA! he dodged when u filmed him in it!
=) Nice work! "GOTTA CATCH EM ALL" PLECOmon!


----------



## Gul

That tank is amazing. Beautiful fish. You have quite the list for the plecos, but what are your none plecs? and what type of cories do you have in there?


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Diztrbd1 said:


> Very cool video Gary!


Thanks John, I've been meaning to do one for you and Ming for some time now. I'll try to steal my wife's P&S Sony and do a better one some time.



eternity302 said:


> HAHA! Wow, it's been awhile Gary! But WOW!
> Dun remember what the big yellowy fish is called again but darn he's cute, and camera shy! HAHA! he dodged when u filmed him in it!
> =) Nice work! "GOTTA CATCH EM ALL" PLECOmon!


The big yellow one with spots? That's the L075, Peckoltia sabaji. I've had that guy from around 3" and he's about 6.5". He's one of my favourites, but very camera shy.



Gul said:


> That tank is amazing. Beautiful fish. You have quite the list for the plecos, but what are your none plecs? and what type of cories do you have in there?


Thanks. There are also Geophagus steindachneri, a 10" Chocolate Cichlid, 8" JD, and 30 or so cories (they're starting to die of old age, so I lose count), julii, deckeri, agassizi, and some hybrid types that I picked at Big Al's in Richmond 3 or 4 years ago.


----------



## Chappy

Great video, Gary - even better collection!! Couldn't see the L128, but it must be because I'm so used to seeing MY ginormous one that my eyes just couldn't adjust to seeing one smaller than 8.5 inches


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Finally had some time to clean up all the tanks and get some new pics. Had a bout of ich which was taken care of with QuickCure and a Turbotwist 6x. Unfortunately it happened while I was away so there were a few losses.

Anyway, we're all recovered now, and I added a few fish to take up the space from the lost ones.

These are not necessarily the replacement fish, but just pics I was able to get with just the Marineland LED's on the tank.

L200a









Medium sized L128









L190 - sadly my L330 was one of the fish lost in the bout with ich.









L147








[


----------



## Diztrbd1

Great pix Gary! The L147 's are pretty cool, I like the patterns on them. Sorry to hear bout the losses


----------



## jobber

Sorry to hear about some of the loses but the remaining ones are looking great. more more more..


----------



## corad96

I really love plecos, they are so cute and there are so many different shapes and sizes! i have a hifin spotted pleco and i love the hifins!

owner of: The Bass Bowl


----------



## Pamelajo

Great pics! Love the L128


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Pamelajo said:


> Great pics! Love the L128


Me too. That's how I started down the whole exotic plecos thing, was because of the L128's. I'm hoping to breed them down the road a bit. Right now I'm concentrating on getting the L134's going.

And the L147's are really starting to colour up with my yam feedings. Might have to try some carrots with them to see if the orange colour gets more prominent.


----------



## Pamelajo

The yams(sweet potatoes) have more carotene than carrots, so thinking your better off with feeding more yams. Astaxanthin(found in krill) and spirulina are also colour enhancers, maybe try adding more of these too to their diet.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

I didn't know that about yams. I can't feed too high a protein diet because I have panaque in that tank, so I can't use krill based foods, but I got lots of spirulina flake/pellets plus your crumbles (gotta get more soon too), so that should be enough.


----------



## Pamelajo

Sounds like they are getting lots then, but if you want to add something more spinach is good too!


----------



## Luke78

Looking good Gary,ive tried some veggies in my setup and i can tell you a few nibbles were all that was taken.Seems like my group wont bother with them, but will eat just about anything else i put in there(blackworms,bloodworms,algae wafers,other sinking wafers,brine shrimp,flakes).The two i see out in the open the most happen to be my L226 and L147,the others here and there.


----------



## Immus21

Wow. Just spent 2 hrs going through this thread from start to finish. Amazing is the first word that comes to mind! I have recently been bitten (or should I say sucked?) by the Pleco bug too... (L75 and L349 Thanks again Charles).Now after going through this thread I'm considering a Pleco tank aswell. Love you're L128, L200 and L201s the most but all of them look so healthy and happy. Keep the pics coming and thanks for inspiring all us Plecoholics. Cheers!


----------



## Pamelajo

Luke78 said:


> Looking good Gary,ive tried some veggies in my setup and i can tell you a few nibbles were all that was taken.Seems like my group wont bother with them, but will eat just about anything else i put in there(blackworms,bloodworms,algae wafers,other sinking wafers,brine shrimp,flakes).


Sometimes it takes a few tries for them to figure out it is food.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Immus21 said:


> Wow. Just spent 2 hrs going through this thread from start to finish. Amazing is the first word that comes to mind! I have recently been bitten (or should I say sucked?) by the Pleco bug too... (L75 and L349 Thanks again Charles).Now after going through this thread I'm considering a Pleco tank aswell. Love you're L128, L200 and L201s the most but all of them look so healthy and happy. Keep the pics coming and thanks for inspiring all us Plecoholics. Cheers!


Thanks. I really enjoy shooting them in that tank. The bowfront has been challenging to get good pics because of the location and curved glass, but I'm hoping to add some good pics of L368 soon.



Pamelajo said:


> Sometimes it takes a few tries for them to figure out it is food.


I'm 100% with Pamela on this one. It took me 3 tries with my new L75 and L368 to get them eating yams, but now they're chomping on them like champs. It also helps if something else in that tank eats it.


----------



## Pamelajo

2wheelsx2 said:


> I'm 100% with Pamela on this one. It took me 3 tries with my new L75 and L368 to get them eating yams, but now they're chomping on them like champs. It also helps if something else in that tank eats it.


Just like kids, one won't try it until someone else does.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

I added this to my bowfront thread, but as it's still a pleco and a new type for me, I thought I should repost it here:

L368 - they're getting fat and growing fast on live blackworm, almond leaves and bok choy.


----------



## BCAquaria

Awesome stuff

I used to keep alot of diff Pleco's..... Always loved the diff patterns


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Thanks. I've enjoyed updating this thread. Sadly, one of the reasons why there have been few updates is that I'm having some problems. Too much work and travel for work, combined with a family vacation has caused an outbreak of some sort of bacterial infection/fungal infection in the tank and by the time I got home it was very advanced. I've lost a number of my prized plecos, including a 5" L114. Very sad month.

But a generous member here replaced one of them with a prize that I've coveted for a long time, so once he's settled and not hiding, you'll see some pics here.


----------



## charles

Can't wait  But I have a feeling I know what it is. And no, the generous member is not me


----------



## 2wheelsx2

charles said:


> Can't wait  But I have a feeling I know what it is. And no, the generous member is not me


Well, why not?


----------



## charles

cause i am not generous


----------



## 2wheelsx2

charles said:


> cause i am not generous


I disagree with you, but let's keep that between the 2 of us.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

The blue eye decided he wanted to show off on the glass, so I decided to get some rarely available full body shots:


----------



## charles

big fat belly


----------



## Diztrbd1

Nice shots Gary! He is a healthy fish for sure


----------



## 2wheelsx2

He certainly doesn't appear hungry, but as Charles will attest to, we rarely see these guys eat.


----------



## CanadaPleco

Forgot you ended up finally getting that guy  Looking good!


----------



## Pamelajo

Great shots!


----------



## jobber

2wheelsx2 said:


> The blue eye decided he wanted to show off on the glass, so I decided to get some rarely available full body shots:


Nice sneak peaks of the BEP. Nice green shine.


----------



## charles

I think Gary photoshop it


----------



## Luke78

Photoshop:lol:,this was one of yours sir! Gary, blue eye looks great.Nice colour and shine to him/her.Doesnt seem to shy huh? You mentioned a while back that you could see it most of the time as it had claimed a specific spot in your setup.



charles said:


> I think Gary photoshop it


----------



## 2wheelsx2

The virtues of LED lighting. It makes the dark coloured fish just outstanding.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Nothing from the 125 gallon today, since it's been stable for a while. Thought I would post up an L10a Red Lizard looking for food.










This is what most of the tank looks like, overrun with Red Cherry Shrimp:









Whole family out for a walk:









If the pics seem cloudy, that's because it is. I would advise anyone from using a clay based substrate like Florabase with plecos. What a mess.


----------



## jobber

Wow. I can't believe that tank is being overrun by RCS...has it been that long since that time??? Are you doing any dosing or CO2 in that tank? seems the plants are starting to take off.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Just Excel. 2x25% water changes a week and feeding the plecos fresh veggies every night, and other food 2 to 3 times a day. The shrimps are benefiting from that, as every adult female is berried....


----------



## gmachine19

and the addiction continues!


----------



## jobber

You know it. Same as slaying fish


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Wow, didn't realize it's been almost 3 months since I posted. Had the camera out, so I caught a couple of quick snaps of the 125 gallon as the L114 came out to play.










My last remaining L226:


----------



## mikebike

nice fish 
Great photos


----------



## charles

2wheelsx2 said:


> My last remaining L226:


I know where you can get some good size one


----------



## crazy72

Wow the L114 looks really great.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

charles said:


> I know where you can get some good size one


I used to know where to get them too...right in my tank.  Not so much anymore.


----------



## jay_leask

the L114 looks awesome. its been awhile for pics from you


----------



## 2wheelsx2

jay_leask said:


> the L114 looks awesome. its been awhile for pics from you


Yeah, things have been stable and I've been very busy making a big change for work and finally got some down time.


----------



## jobber

2wheelsx2 said:


>


This is such a beautiful pleco. I just had to reference this photo in this pleco thread. BCA's own planetcatfish.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Oh yeah, I guess I should have posted it in here also.


----------



## mikebike

WOW what a beauty


----------



## charles

I need to get more of those in


----------



## mdwflyer

Is that L82?


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Nope. L368, a Scobiancistrus species.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Old blue eyes has changed his hiding spot as I changed some things in the tank and the current pattern changed, so it's easy to get pics now.










L241, one of my favourite fish currently:









And just for giggles, some of my dither fish....the lemon tetras:


----------



## jobber

wow. What's with the "who has the biggest blue eye" pictures between Charles and you 
Can't wait to see a shoal of those Lemons....too bad it's not a 1000.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

jobber604 said:


> Can't wait to see a shoal of those Lemons....too bad it's not a 1000.


It would be a thousand if I can get them for 20 cents each.


----------



## charles

I got the bigger bep


----------



## 2wheelsx2

charles said:


> I got the bigger bep


Yeah, your BEP is almost twice as big now...


----------



## Luke78

Looking good Gary, liking that L241, what a nice looking pleco with all those spots.Lemons are taking well and gaining some colour i see,hope i can get the yellow out like you guys have so far! They sure are not afraid and eager to eat all the time they see me.Hoping to pick up a few more! That one BEP Charles has is a beast,but yours looks pretty big as well in those pictures.Do you know if its a female or male? Iam guessing female by the body features could be wrong


----------



## CanadaPleco

jobber604 said:


> This is such a beautiful pleco. I just had to reference this photo in this pleco thread. BCA's own planetcatfish.


Looks more like LDA33....

If it really is a scobi tho the sotting will change very drastically as it grows.

L82 are near impossible to get and big $ if you can


----------



## 2wheelsx2

CanadaPleco said:


> Looks more like LDA33....
> 
> If it really is a scobi tho the sotting will change very drastically as it grows.
> 
> L82 are near impossible to get and big $ if you can


It does, doesn't it? But it was confirmed as L368 by Charles during his import and I've compared mouths with the pics on PC..plus an LDA33 would have bloated long ago on the amount of live blackworm I'm feeding that tank...I have L134, L273, L75 and L368 in that tank. I've got 4 of the L368 so I've had some very close looks at them, especially when one got trapped in the screwcumber eating yam and I had to "unscrew" it to get it out.

I would have dearly loved to get some LDA33 but didn't when they were available, and I haven't seen any around in ages now....


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Luke78 said:


> Iam guessing female by the body features could be wrong


I'm not entirely sure one can tell without looking at the vents on these big panaque, as they take a long time to mature, and I'm pretty sure this one is not fully grown yet.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Tried hard to resist, but gave in...so here's a sneak peak at a new addition. This guy is pretty big. That's a 5 gallon bucket he's in.


----------



## charles

One hint - green with pretty yellow seam...


----------



## mdwflyer

would that be 7x7-2?


----------



## 2wheelsx2

mdwflyer said:


> would that be 7x7-2?


Confused me for a second, but yes, there aren't many which came in that were that size and it's not a Xantu. 

Tried to get a pic in the tank, but hiding in the back in the only place big plecs can hide in my 125. Behind the huge set of caves in the back.


----------



## jobber

That's a thick mango! Thought it was a Xantu at first haha


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Yep, from the top, the head is so big it looks like a Xantu.


----------



## charles

U should see the xantus photo. I think luke has a cell phone photo of it sitting on my hand. Luke, post them up please.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

I saw that semi-gold one remember? Quite the fish.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Lousy close up of an L368...still trying to get the L177 pics.


----------



## charles

I got to get some more of those


----------



## 2wheelsx2

charles said:


> I got to get some more of those


Yes, you do....bigger ones....about the size it took me 6 months to get these to.


----------



## charles

U should get thexantus for yourtank.


----------



## Luke78

Looks like i missed this post again,Charles i will post those photos of the plecos you got in that night for all to see! Not the best after looking at them,but you guys get the idea! Mango , Mango so tempted! waiting patiently though for L75


----------



## Kimrocks

*which type suitable with aro?*

Xantus, mango, watermelon, royal
- are these suitable tankmates for Arowanas?
any other types?


----------



## charles

they are. assuming you dont have a stingrays.

For watermelon and royal, assuming you dont have a plexi-glass tank.

www.canadianaquatics.com live stock section for more available plecos.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Managed to shoot a couple of slightly out of focus pics tonight. I gotta get a macro...


----------



## charles

looks like your BEP is losing some of his spikes... Wanna swap to my big BEP male


----------



## 2wheelsx2

charles said:


> looks like your BEP is losing some of his spikes... Wanna swap to my big BEP male


Haha...he's the king, hence no need to get aggressive. Although since I added the Mango, there has been some territorial aggression.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

It's tough to get a really good photo of these L177, but these guys are really quite awesome:


----------



## Diztrbd1

Nice shot Gary! Would be cool to catch him with the dorsal fin up


----------



## adanac50

Gary, what is that fish just above your BEP?


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Diztrbd1 said:


> Nice shot Gary! Would be cool to catch him with the dorsal fin up


It would John, but they only seem to do that when they are in a dark spot where I can't shoot and when I light it up they freak out.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

adanac50 said:


> Gary, what is that fish just above your BEP?


That's a Red Hump Eartheater female that's holding.....I get them holding all the time, but I assume the tetras and other Eartheaters all eat the fry when she spits.


----------



## adanac50

That's what I thought...I had one also until it died..think it was harrassed too much by
my bigger Heckelii. Love the pictures...gawd, getting the pleco itch again...


----------



## 2wheelsx2

adanac50 said:


> That's what I thought...I had one also until it died..think it was harrassed too much by
> my bigger Heckelii. Love the pictures...gawd, getting the pleco itch again...


Thanks.

Charles has some great values on sale right now.....


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Finally got some decent pics of the Mango (L47) because he wanted to come out to bask:


















Bit of a burly bugger.


----------



## Diztrbd1

He's very cool! nice shots Gary!


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Diztrbd1 said:


> He's very cool! nice shots Gary!


Thanks John. This fish is 6" long so at that angle I can't get him all in focus without losing all the detail. Based on the length, you can imagine how wide his head is. It's a good 2" wide. Wider than the BEP.


----------



## charles

not wider than my BEP 

Beautiful mango...


----------



## m_class2g

very nice looking plecs! especially the blue eye.


----------



## Kimrocks

charles said:


> they are. assuming you dont have a stingrays.
> 
> For watermelon and royal, assuming you dont have a plexi-glass tank.
> 
> CANADIAN AQUATICS live stock section for more available plecos.



















Got these now - Thanks for the advice!


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Ok, it's been a while, but I got some new friends and even though it's on the cube thread. I thought I would post up here.....L14 - a Scobiancistrus:










Got a couple of other new additions too, but they are very photo shy so it could be a while before I can get pics...but they'll be doosies when they are taken as I think they are some of the coolest plecos around.


----------



## bunnyrabbit

Can't wait to see the pictures.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Haven't been able to get any pics of the Pseudacanthicus spinosus (L160) yet, but the L47 was out "sunbathing" with his buddy the L75, so I snapped some pics. For scale, the L75 is about 6" standard length (tail not included). I got the L75 as one of my first fancy plecos from Canadian Aquatics almost 5 years ago now I think. Grew him out from about 4 inches long. Anyway, on with the pics:


----------



## 2wheelsx2

It's been difficult to get a pic, but the Pseudacanthicus spinosus (L160) finally came out, but not in a very good spot for pics:


----------



## Diztrbd1

this thread never gets old lol nice looking plec.... hope you can get some better pix sometime , bet he looks cool with his fins flared


----------



## 2wheelsx2

For those who wonder why people say plecos damage acrylic, take a look at this Mango's mouth (L47). It's a Baryancistrus species which derives its nourishment from rasping on hard surfaces for awfuchs.


----------



## jay_leask

cool close up shot


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Wow, has it been over 3 weeks since a pic? I guess I'm slowing down. Well this one is going to be a doosie. Pics aren't great, but they're shy right now. Better pics will come but I wanted to get a few before they hide for a month. 

First off, a new addition to the 125 gallon caused my Pseudacanthicus spinosus (L160) to want to come out and fight for his turf:










I'm hoping he turns big and great like the one I photographed at Charles' place today.










Next up, the addition that cause the ruckus:










And finally, I got a group of these guys for maybe a breeding project, but they got a long way to go, so they're in the 20 gallon, getting some TLC:










For scales, that Crytocoryne parva next to it.


----------



## tony1928

Nice Gary, time to go shopping at Charles' place!


----------



## jay_leask

when i seen your picture posted in the canadian aquatics thread i was hoping we would see some new shots from your tanks.


----------



## jay_leask

the L160 is awesome


----------



## Diztrbd1

Great pix Gary! are the last couple the L264's that came in? really like those....might have to get a couple myself.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Yes, they are John. There weren't many left when I left with my group, so you'd better get over there quick.


----------



## charles

There are only 2 left. 1 small 1 3"


----------



## charles

And Gary, if one of my customer is really going to quit and move oversea, you might really going to hate me.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

I'll tell you when I quit and move overseas.


----------



## mdwflyer

Good luck on the L264's they look Awesome!


----------



## 2wheelsx2

mdwflyer said:


> Good luck on the L264's they look Awesome!


Thanks, I've observed 4 of the 6 eat, but I haven't been able to find the other 2, probably under all the Subwassertang.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Not the greatest shots as I freaked him out and he moved, but my current obsession, even eclipsing the BEP - Pseudacathicus.

Peekaboo.









A bit more.









And finally a full body shot. His trailers have to grow back in yet.


----------



## charles

I have a couple of green-ish L160 monster still wanting to find a home


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Mine is turning green now too. But yeah, those 2 big ones are sweet. I can't believe no one has taken them home yet. If I had a 210, they'd be gone already.


----------



## jobber

Charles supplied a real gorgeous looking fish. The gemstone of the tank ;D Nice pics.
I heard there's some tiny darters in the tank....get any pics of the lil ones?!??!


----------



## 2wheelsx2

jobber604 said:


> Charles supplied a real gorgeous looking fish. The gemstone of the tank ;D Nice pics.
> I heard there's some tiny darters in the tank....get any pics of the lil ones?!??!


No, sorry, no pics of the little fry (lemon tetra juvies) in the 125. Haven't seen it since 2 days ago.

But yes, the L25 is a gem, so much so I decided to do a bit more shooter when he came out tonight. 










L240









Extra large Mango (L47) anyone?









Last 2 are catfish, but not plecos, but I thought I'd throw them in there:

Corydoras reticulatus and C. agassizi:









Fat Mouse catfish:


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Oops almost forget the L91. These are one of 2 little ones I picked up recently from Charles:


----------



## 2wheelsx2

The L25 moved into a better lit area. This pic shows the true colour highlights better.


----------



## jobber

Your pictures are good desktop wallpapers


----------



## charles

i need L264 photos


----------



## 2wheelsx2

charles said:


> i need L264 photos


Little guys are refusing to cooperate. I 'll try again tomorrow.


----------



## Luke78

Nice shots Gary, collection is still growing huh  Surprised the wife hasn't taken your wallet from you, and put you on a strict allowance haha teasing! Glad to hear everyone and everything is settled in this setup!


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Luke78 said:


> Nice shots Gary, collection is still growing huh  Surprised the wife hasn't taken your wallet from you, and put you on a strict allowance haha teasing! Glad to hear everyone and everything is settled in this setup!


Sadly, it's not really growing. Just replacing some of the ones I lost in that last infection. Don't think I'll ever have as many as I had then as I'm trying to lighten the bioload a bit now. Getting rid of the Geos will help, if I ever get around to it.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Time to turn a page in this tank. Got rid of my 5 Red Hump Geos today. Thanks Mike and Kerry. Took me over an hour to get them. What a mess.

During the catch.









A minor rescape after the catch.


----------



## Immus21

Is that all Java Fern in the last shot? What type of lighting are you using? Tank looks amazing....


----------



## Diztrbd1

That looks great Gary! Kind of the look I was hoping for myself. I obviously need a longer tank lol


----------



## jay_leask

i like the newer look, very nice.


----------



## charles

that Mango L47 is big


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Immus21 said:


> Is that all Java Fern in the last shot? What type of lighting are you using? Tank looks amazing....


This pic was with just 2 banks of Marineland doublebrite LED's. I also have a bank of Coralife T5NO in the back that's about to be changed to LED's also. That's mostly Java fern, but there's a huge forest of Anubias to the right. I'm going to probably remove some of the caves as this is no longer a viable breeding tank (I have 3 others for that) and add a bunch of Anubia nana to the middle wood pieces for a more natural look.



Diztrbd1 said:


> That looks great Gary! Kind of the look I was hoping for myself. I obviously need a longer tank lol


Thanks John. 6 footers are nice, but if I were you I would go wider instead. Not much you can do with an 18" wide tank. I should have gotten a 4x2x2 120 gallon. Would have been a much nicer scape.



jay_leask said:


> i like the newer look, very nice.


Thanks, I just pruned out a lb or 2 of java fern, and broke off a few branches of wood by accident.  Some rocks got rotated around a bit. That's about it. Nothing major.



charles said:


> that Mango L47 is big


Haha...I was wondering if anyone would notice. From afar, the only fish visible are really the L47 and L147. Probably the L190, but it's hiding in the back.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

A couple of slightly better pics of the L264 (Leporacanthicus Joselimai) or Sultan pleco:


----------



## Diztrbd1

Great shots Gary! Damn I hate being on a severely tight budget lol I really like those guys! Maybe I'll get one for my b-day next week if he still has any  And I agree 18" wide tanks still limit what you can do..think I will be looking for a 5x2x2 or a 6x2x2 when it's time up upsize the 75. But will still keep that tank, still love it too lol


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Diztrbd1 said:


> Great shots Gary! Damn I hate being on a severely tight budget lol I really like those guys! Maybe I'll get one for my b-day next week if he still has any  And I agree 18" wide tanks still limit what you can do..think I will be looking for a 5x2x2 or a 6x2x2 when it's time up upsize the 75. But will still keep that tank, still love it too lol


Unfortunately, they've been all gone for a while I believe.

6x2x2 is a great footprint, but 3 foot equipment is almost identical in cost to 4 foot gear, so if I went that big I'd go 8x2x2.  But more likely I'll go 48"x30"x24" to be honest. Compact, lots of depth.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Thought I would cross post from my journal, since I seem to be snap happy tonight. My L368 (3 different fish)


----------



## Foxtail

Your plecos are amazing... That L264 is just beaufiful. How big do they max out at?

Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Foxtail said:


> Your plecos are amazing... That L264 is just beaufiful. How big do they max out at?


They are reported to grow to about 6".

Here's a another feeding video I took early this evening.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Got some new AquaRays, thanks to DeepRED so I thought, what the heck, I'll throw some pics up.

Tank fully lit, so one Marineland Doublebrite and one AquaRay 12w on each side.










And gratuitous FTS:










And cross posting my L239 from the 46 bow thread.


----------



## charles

there are nothing but tetra I am seeing in your photos. You need more plecos.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

charles said:


> there are nothing but tetra I am seeing in your photos. You need more plecos.


You mean like this? I think there's enough plecos.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Almost forgot to add the one new hatchling I found. Anyone want to guess what it is? I am not sure.


----------



## Foxtail

2wheelsx2 said:


> Almost forgot to add the one new hatchling I found. Anyone want to guess what it is? I am not sure.


looks like a BNP to me... I'll give ya $5 for it 

Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Foxtail said:


> looks like a BNP to me... I'll give ya $5 for it


Sure, $5 for a 2mm fish, I'll take your money.


----------



## Foxtail

2mm? Wow, you have a good camera... Depending on what kind it is that seems like a pretty good investment lol. 

Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vicz24

Those are all nice plecos & I too since starting my aquariums have become addicted to Pleco's & have quite a few & quite a variety & most of my pics are of plecos.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

vicz24 said:


> Those are all nice plecos & I too since starting my aquariums have become addicted to Pleco's & have quite a few & quite a variety & most of my pics are of plecos.


Do you have a tank journal or picture thread with them? Everyone likes to see more pictures of plecos!


----------



## 2wheelsx2

The Pseudacanthicus spinosus really likes earthworms sticks. I fed some tonight and out he came. I guess they'll be getting more of those in the future.


----------



## vicz24

I do have lots of pics of my plecos but don't have a thread for them. I will try to post one in the next couple of days along with some vids.


----------



## jobber

Hey G. Out of all the catfishes in the 125, is there a few that you rarely see come out for food? Ones that are still timid and camera shy? Notice all the big bad boys coming out to eat from the videos but any shy ones.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

The L25 only comes out for peas. This is the first time I've seen the L160 come out. The L128, big L91, L241, and the Hypans (L201, L129) rarely come out in the open to feed. I've never seen the L47 feed at all.


----------



## charles

put another big L160 in there, you will see them more


----------



## 2wheelsx2

charles said:


> put another big L160 in there, you will see them more


If I just wanted to see them, I would just put them in a glass box, just like at a LFS.


----------



## Foxtail

Do you have moonlights on that tank too? Just wondering if the plecos come out more in the dark.

Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 2wheelsx2

No moonlights. Some come out more, but I've found that with LED lighting, they come out more in general, and as you can see in the pics, I've set this tank up so there is a lot of overhanging shade. Initially, that was accidental, but when I found that the plecos liked that, I designed the tank to work that way, hence the reason that it became harder for me to get good pics.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

A few more pics of the Leporacanthicus Joselimai (L264):


























And 2 obligatory Pseuda shots:


----------



## Diztrbd1

Awesome shots Gary! the 264 is definitely on my must get list!


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Diztrbd1 said:


> Awesome shots Gary! the 264 is definitely on my must get list!


Yep, they've been on my list for 2 years. And 2 years of bugging Charles for them, ever since the first ones I got died.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

It's been a while since I updated and since everyone came out for some Repashy Meat Pie, I thought I would show some fish that I don't photograph very often.

L10a









Long Finned Calico BNP from Davej. Seems I have 2 big males and no females...oops.









And this little guy which I thought was an L263 but now I think it's just an odd coloured L264.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Pretty tough to get a good pic of this guy as he's pretty secretive. But it's my new L97.


----------



## Foxtail

2wheelsx2 said:


> Sure, $5 for a 2mm fish, I'll take your money.


How did this little guy pan out?

Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Still hanging on, but growing super slowly. It's definitely a Hypan and no a Peckoltia based on its growth rate. I would say it's doubled in size now to 4 mm.  Still not sure what it is.


----------



## tony1928

Wow, my L97 never gets out that far when the lights are on!


----------



## 2wheelsx2

tony1928 said:


> Wow, my L97 never gets out that far when the lights are on!


That lasted only a minute. He was gone right after I took the shot.


----------



## jay_leask

i really like that L97...WOW


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Charles still has a couple Jay. And he has some L24 and L273 coming in....http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/canadian-aquatics-36/l24-other-pseuda-news-29501/


----------



## jay_leask

i just got some plecos from him the other day


----------



## jay_leask

smaller guys


----------



## 2wheelsx2

jay_leask said:


> i just got some plecos from him the other day


Didn't happen unless we see pics!


----------



## jay_leask

ill have to do that then i guess..haha


----------



## 2wheelsx2

I decided that I'm going to start showing more of the bad side of collecting so many plecos, so that everyone doesn't think it's a cakewalk to keep fancy plecos.

Here is my L25, looks like he got in a bit of a fight with someone and got scratched up on the head.









And one of my newer L264. Sunken eyes. Just started getting it. Some sort of stress. If you see this, there's trouble coming.









I did a big water change last night and fed everyone zucchini and will see how they all look today.


----------



## tony1928

actually, these types of pics are probably helpful and likely very useful in the new pleco sticky....i.e. what to look out for...etc.... I'm sure a lot of people don't know what to look for. Your pic of the sunken eyes makes is pretty clear what that terminology refers to. 

Also, I still have no idea how to get such nice and clear pics of the plecos. I have a really hard time getting the camera to focus properly.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

tony1928 said:


> Also, I still have no idea how to get such nice and clear pics of the plecos. I have a really hard time getting the camera to focus properly.


The dark colouration of most plecos tricks the autofocus systems of even the best DSLR's. What I've learned to do is focus on the eye or a the coloured highlight (spots, red tips of fins, etc.) in the area of focus I want and then shift the lens to take it the scene I want and snap. If you do this often and slowly enough the plecos get used to it and don't dash off in fright.


----------



## bunnyrabbit

I just lost a big 5" Sultan today. Female. Found it floating at the top of the tank. No signs of a fight. Possibly bloat.


----------



## Diztrbd1

Good ides showing the other side of pleco keeping Gary. That sucks to see the L264 is stressed....hope he gets better


----------



## 2wheelsx2

bunnyrabbit said:


> I just lost a big 5" Sultan today. Female. Found it floating at the top of the tank. No signs of a fight. Possibly bloat.


Sorry to hear that Peter. The L264's seem prone to that. I lost all 3 of my previous ones due to bloat and have been more careful of diet requirements now.



Diztrbd1 said:


> Good ides showing the other side of pleco keeping Gary. That sucks to see the L264 is stressed....hope he gets better


Thanks John. I figured if I can help someone it's worth it. I dunno about that guy. He's not looking good.


----------



## charles

If this help, all the L264 sultan here get diet of zuccini for 1 day, then no food for 1 day, then frozen bloodworm for 1 day, then no food for 1 day, then sweet potato for 1 day, then no food for 1 day, then back to frozen bloodworm. And remember the one that doesn't look good, all 10 are still here and the two with sunken eyes are now recovered. They seem to like warmer temperature as my tank is at 82.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Thanks Charles. Not sure if it'll help. But the guy is still around today, unless my L142 that was distressed. 

Anyway, I managed to get some interesting shots when all the LED's first came on today, so here they are:

L190 I've had for a long time from Charles...over 2 years.









In contrast, a small one (1/3 the size) that I picked up from Charles last month.









A series of pics of my L160

































The longest exotic pleco I've had in my tank, the L75 I got over 3 years ago from Charles.

























And one of the recent acquisitions which are adapting well, an L142









Overran the max pics. Pics in next post.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Finally, a couple of pics of the undisputed king of this tank right now (and just for now) my L25. The colouration on this guy fools the auto focus system on the Nikon D5000 so I had to cheat to get it to focus, and by then the good shots were long gone. So here he is in 3 parts.


----------



## jay_leask

amazing pictures as always


----------



## bunnyrabbit

2wheelsx2 said:


> Finally, a couple of pics of the undisputed king of this tank right now (and just for now) my L25. The colouration on this guy fools the auto focus system on the Nikon D5000 so I had to cheat to get it to focus, and by then the good shots were long gone. So here he is in 3 parts.


Let the cat out of the bag Gary. What is in your crosshairs.


----------



## Immus21

L273 next???


----------



## 2wheelsx2

bunnyrabbit said:


> Let the cat out of the bag Gary. What is in your crosshairs.





Immus21 said:


> L273 next???


Haha...guys, pretty good guess, but I already have an L273 growing out in the 46 bow from quite a while. The next addition is something I've been waiting almost 2 years for.  Not that difficult to guess, looking at some of my posts.


----------



## Immus21

2wheelsx2 said:


> Haha...guys, pretty good guess, but I already have an L273 growing out in the 46 bow from quite a while. The next addition is something I've been waiting almost 2 years for.  Not that difficult to guess, looking at some of my posts.


Got it! L24. Right? I can only dream.....


----------



## charles

no need to dream. come see them in person next week


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Captured a better pic of the Baryancistrus sp. (L142) tonight. The LED lights really highlight the odontoides.


----------



## sarcastickitten

How do you get these good pictures of your plecos?!? I have been trying to get pictures of mine to put here but they are all camera shy..... especially my little one, I have no idea what genus he/she is, was hoping to get some help with that... oh well  I'll keep trying, love this thread!


----------



## 2wheelsx2

I have a chair beside 3 of my tanks.  When I am working (one is on my office) and I see something I want a shot of, I go over and shoot it. I shoot lots and lots and lots. I've probably rejected 2x more than I've posted, and I've posted a lot, as you can see in this thread, plus my 3 or 4 other tank journals. I also run LED lighting on 3 of my 5 tanks...the plecos seem to be less spooked by them. The LED's cast shadows with the overhangs I've created. Since they're used to seeing me and my camera up against the glass, they normally don't move when I shoot them, once they're been with me for a while. That's why it normally takes me weeks to get good photos of a new pleco.


----------



## sarcastickitten

ohhhhhhh.... I see, that's why my big plecos don't seem to care if I press my face against the glass.. lol
they have LED lighting too... it's my little guy that seems bothered by me... he's in my planted tank, it doesn't have LED lighting yet... hmmm I think I will dedicated all today to trying to shoot him


----------



## 2wheelsx2

They all get used to it. But yes, the big ones pretty much aren't afraid of anything after a while. If you have a place with an overhang, and you place food there all the time when it's feeding time (like zucchinin), the plecos figure out pretty quick that you're coming to the tank to take pics (harmless) or to feed them (good), so they all come out.


----------



## sarcastickitten

oh my goodness!!! I fed him, just like you advised and he became such a poser!!!! lmfao


----------



## 2wheelsx2

It's a common bristlenose. How big is it now?

Just a bit of advice/personal preference. If you use Flickr, Picasa or Photobucket to host the pics and just insert the image tags you can get big pics here with the correct orientation and a viewer doesn't have to click to view the pics properly.


----------



## sarcastickitten

2wheelsx2 said:


> It's a common bristlenose. How big is it now?
> 
> he is just under 2 inches... I've had him for a while now and he hasn't gotten any bigger... but he doesn't have any bristles on him... it really smooth... I went on the cat-e-log and the white tips on his fin and tail, and his tiny spots... It just made me even more confused... the store I bought it from called it a "silvertip" pleco... totally not helpful


----------



## 2wheelsx2

sarcastickitten said:


> he is just under 2 inches... I've had him for a while now and he hasn't gotten any bigger... but he doesn't have any bristles on him... it really smooth... I went on the cat-e-log and the white tips on his fin and tail, and his tiny spots... It just made me even more confused... the store I bought it from called it a "silvertip" pleco... totally not helpful


There are a number of reasons why it doesn't have bristles:

1. It's not a "he". 
2. It could still be too young at 2".
3. Domestically bred bnp's have been bred so long they have a lot fewer "bristles" than wild caught Ancistrus. I have both wild and tank bred ones in my tanks and the wild ones have 10x the bristles of the domestic ones.

"Silvertip" is what some people call the common bristlenose, but the store should have said silvertip bristlenose.


----------



## sarcastickitten

Ahhhh... so it might be a 'SHE' ... explains a lot  thanks for clarifying! 

so the silvertip (the white on the tail) is just a variation of the common BNP? this I didn't know... cool! How big do they have to be to be 'old enough'? I am trying to get pictures of my other ones, I am sure they are all common BNP, but they are very AWESOME!!  (they were the first fish I ever put in my tank) *girly dance*


----------



## 2wheelsx2

sarcastickitten said:


> Ahhhh... so it might be a 'SHE' ... explains a lot  thanks for clarifying!
> 
> so the silvertip (the white on the tail) is just a variation of the common BNP? this I didn't know... cool! How big do they have to be to be 'old enough'? I am trying to get pictures of my other ones, I am sure they are all common BNP, but they are very AWESOME!!  (they were the first fish I ever put in my tank) *girly dance*


It's not a variation. It's juvenile colouration. That's why I think it's too young. Maturation depends on a lot of things, and in domestic bnp, bristle presentation is not a good indicator of maturity. I have a male that barely has any bristles and it's 2 years old.


----------



## charles

it is a she


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Well hello there!


----------



## bunnyrabbit

Is it what I think it is? Very nice.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

bunnyrabbit said:


> Is it what I think it is? Very nice.


It certainly is.  Here's a full shot. He's so big that I can't get a good pic of him when he's up in the front like that.


----------



## Foxtail

Wow! How much did that dinosaur set you back?

Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mdwflyer

Beautiful! and it does not appear to be a midget!


----------



## 2wheelsx2

mdwflyer said:


> Beautiful! and it does not appear to be a midget!


Nope. It's the king of the tank now.


----------



## charles

it is only a 2" fish. Don't let his marco len fool you.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

charles said:


> it is only a 2" fish. Don't let his marco len fool you.


That means I have some credits coming right?


----------



## tony1928

That beast could swallow some of my smaller plecos whole! Thank goodness they don't eat live food.


----------



## jay_leask

wow i was just thinking i should check your pleco thread to see if you had put pics of the L24 yet and there it was


----------



## sarcastickitten

I love the red/orange coloring on it!! looks BE-U-TI-FUL!!!


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Thanks everyone. The L24 is the pleco that I started making my tank more and more a pleco tank about 2 years ago, after having kept a few fancy plecos for a year. So thanks to Charles at Canadian Aquatics for making it happen. Guess now I won't have to spend any more money at Charles'.


----------



## sarcastickitten

whereas the rest of us will start spending even more there.. lol... well that is if you can manage not too..


----------



## 2wheelsx2

The kids were out of the house when the lights first came on so the big plecos came out to play. Managed to snap a few lousy pics.

L142









L24









L24 chasing the L137 out of his spot (that's why they were out in the first place)









L160 - moved just as I snapped and never came back out


----------



## 2wheelsx2

It's been a while since I posted to this thread, mainly as I've been busy getting my kid into the 1st grade and being away for summer vacation. But also no news is good news. Fish have all been stable and things are well. So this post is an update for the main pleco tank, my 125 gallon. It's been something I've thought about for some time. I had converted to full LED's on this tank with the AquaRays, but didn't like the Marinelands. So when I was in Alberta, I picked up 3 LED freshwater modules made by Panorama from www.modularled.ca. Very nice guy to deal with, and being in Alberta, no tax! 

Anyway, I had commission Daniel (target) to do a matching canopy to mount the modules. I picked up the canopy last night and without further ado, here are so pics. Thanks Daniel!


----------



## macframalama

looks good buddy , nice tank.


----------



## tony1928

Looks great Gary. Good match for the stand. Light spread is good too.


----------



## jay_leask

nice looking canopy, might have to steal that design


----------



## charles

beautiful canopy. I still think the gravel should be gone...

And what a beast of the L137...

Beautiful L24


----------



## target

The light spread is great. Glad it worked out for you.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

tony1928 said:


> Looks great Gary. Good match for the stand. Light spread is good too.


yes, raising the LED's by 8 inches really make them work a lot better. And of course it's lower light right at the surface now which is what I wanted. And more shadows at the substrate level, which is what the plecos want.



jay_leask said:


> nice looking canopy, might have to steal that design


Go right ahead Jay. Daniel designed it. 



charles said:


> beautiful canopy. I still think the gravel should be gone...
> 
> And what a beast of the L137...
> 
> Beautiful L24


Thanks Charles. I just don't have the time to rip that tank apart and do that. If I go that route I might as well sump it too. That L137 gets beat up by the L160 quite a bit, but everyone scatters when the L24 comes. 



target said:


> The light spread is great. Glad it worked out for you.


Yeah, it's working out great. I really like the spread of the light with the LED's at that height. Those Panorama modules really rock. Should have done this a long time again. Thanks again buddy.


----------



## crazy72

Looks fantastic, Gary. And I'm sure your Java fern will do great under these LEDs.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

crazy72 said:


> Looks fantastic, Gary. And I'm sure your Java fern will do great under these LEDs.


Thanks Franck. My only concern now that with the Panoramas, is that they'll do too well and I have to up my CO2 injection, but we'll see.


----------



## charles

you can give those lights to me if you dont want to up your CO2 injection


----------



## 2wheelsx2

charles said:


> you can give those lights to me if you dont want to up your CO2 injection


As Robert Heinlein said, "There Ain't No Such Thing As A Free Lunch". I'll take an L24 off your hands for 2 Panorama modules.


----------



## jobber

2wheelsx2 said:


> It's been a while since I posted to this thread, mainly as I've been busy getting my kid into the 1st grade and being away for summer vacation. But also no news is good news. Fish have all been stable and things are well. So this post is an update for the main pleco tank, my 125 gallon. It's been something I've thought about for some time. I had converted to full LED's on this tank with the AquaRays, but didn't like the Marinelands. So when I was in Alberta, I picked up 3 LED freshwater modules made by Panorama from www.modularled.ca. Very nice guy to deal with, and being in Alberta, no tax!
> 
> Anyway, I had commission Daniel (target) to do a matching canopy to mount the modules. I picked up the canopy last night and without further ado, here are so pics. Thanks Daniel!


Quite the upgrade. Fooled me thinking this tank is in an dental office ;D
Nicely done and great craftsmanship by Daniel.
Now to do some drastic catching up on BCA.


----------



## neven

Love the full tank shots! and that stand is awesome, i will be skinning my stands in a similar style, as per the wife's orders


----------



## jobber

Btw, the LED's look super powerful and bright  Close to HID's in the tank.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

neven said:


> Love the full tank shots! and that stand is awesome, i will be skinning my stands in a similar style, as per the wife's orders


It certainly is more wife pleasing, but the stand is just a standard full pine stand from Hagen. Put together with staples. But the particle board stands freaked me out for a tank this size so I upped the ante for this guy when I got it almost 7 years ago at the Richmond Big Al's.



jobber604 said:


> Quite the upgrade. Fooled me thinking this tank is in an dental office ;D
> Nicely done and great craftsmanship by Daniel.
> Now to do some drastic catching up on BCA.


Hahaha...yeah, I love the canopy and the LED's. The only problem is that it's not as easily to access the tank without flipping the canopy front part up, but no biggie. It's mainly due to the glass tops I have inside, which are flipups.

The LED's are as bright, if not brighter, than when I had 4 banks of T5NO Coralife's on it. Cost is even almost the same. But it's now 63 W total vs. 168 W, which is almost a 65% reduction in power and a huge reduction in heat. Even with the 2 Marineland LED's and 2 T5NO's, it was still 132 W so it's still a significant reduction in that. Plus the light is a better colour and is more flexible. All the LED's are dimmable too, with the right controllers, but I am not going to waste any more money since I'm happy with it now.



jobber604 said:


> Btw, the LED's look super powerful and bright  Close to HID's in the tank.


----------



## charles

you need a L25 in there


----------



## 2wheelsx2

charles said:


> you need a L25 in there


Had one, but it met an untimely end during my summer vacation.


----------



## bunnyrabbit

2wheelsx2 said:


> As Robert Heinlein said, "There Ain't No Such Thing As A Free Lunch". I'll take an L24 off your hands for 2 Panorama modules.


I was always a big fan of Robert Heinlein. Read all his books. Sorry to hear about the L25.


----------



## jobber

The height placement makes the light spread out very well. No "marineland" light column. That's quite the reduction in energy consumption. It's a good investment for the long-run, that's for sure. Any new livestock additions to this tank lately?...


----------



## 2wheelsx2

No additions for a while as I've been very busy with work. But maybe something soon.


----------



## jobber

Busy with work is a good thing. Keep the suspense coming


----------



## 2wheelsx2

jobber604 said:


> Keep the suspense coming


The waiting is over, buddy. 

L25 the first day I picked him up:









Shots from today:

























And the king of the tank, the L24. He's really grown in fabulously. They were all out eating Dainichi Cichlid XL Pro.


----------



## jobber

That was not quite the wait, but pictures of new fish additions are always welcomed. Beautiful giant nice tips too. 
The L25 is thick and looks like he's been feeding very well.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

I haven't seen the L25 feed directly, but that L24 fights everyone for food as soon as I move away from the tank. From my desk I can see him thrashing everyone out of the way. The only one not scared of me is the L160. Comes right up front to feed in full light.


----------



## Scherb

Nice Pleco. Sweet armor. how big is her or she ?


----------



## 2wheelsx2

I believe the total length of the L25 is about 8" and the L24 is about 11".


----------



## Scherb

2wheelsx2 said:


> I believe the total length of the L25 is about 8" and the L24 is about 11".


Cool. There both big but that L24 must be huge.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

This video should give some perspective on how big and powerful the L24 is:


----------



## Foxtail

Your tank is epic... 

Sent via the Shining.


----------



## Foxtail

Hey what evet happened to that little gray with black spots baby you had found?

Sent via the Shining.


----------



## Diztrbd1

Nice vid Gary! Tank looks great.... The L24 is big enough to eat some of the smaller guys if he get too hungry 'eh lol


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Foxtail said:


> Hey what evet happened to that little gray with black spots baby you had found?


Didn't survive as I had to go on a business trip and I let him out of the trap and the BNP's and L264's didn't leave enough food for the little guy. I actually had several in the end. I figured out to leave them in the big cube as I've since figured out they are Hypancistrus sp. (L333). I got hoards of them in various sizes in the cube now. They seem to find enough to eat between the discus slime and the 4 feedings I give that tank a day. 



Diztrbd1 said:


> Nice vid Gary! Tank looks great.... The L24 is big enough to eat some of the smaller guys if he get too hungry 'eh lol


Thanks John. That L24 is one mean sucker. He squared off against the L25 on the first day and I just missed getting a vid of it. Drove the L25 off in a matter of seconds.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

It's been a while and I have some new additions so I thought I should post. First of all, I finally got a Sunshine (L014) - actually I have a bigger one (5") and a 3.5" in the 46 bow. Here's the bigger one:









Last week, I got an L48, which is almost identical to the L014, without the orange fins:









And my L160 has grown. Look at his belly. He loves Ken's sticks and NLS. Actually he just loves food. 

















Finally, thanks to Davej for a short finned Calico BNP female, I have a 20 gallon full of these guys. The LF male trapped her on the second day and the eggs were laid the next day and 5 days later I had eggs. Didn't get pics, but here are the free swimming fry. Looks like I have more short finned than long though.


----------



## jobber

nice pictures. More fish?!??! Bred and bought ?!?!?
I need the male to do the same in my tank soon. 

You need a feeding frenzy video for this 125g tank from the drop of the food into the tank until they all scurry out from their locales.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

jobber said:


> nice pictures. More fish?!??! Bred and bought ?!?!?
> I need the male to do the same in my tank soon.
> 
> You need a feeding frenzy video for this 125g tank from the drop of the food into the tank until they all scurry out from their locales.


Hahaha...yeah, nothing I can do to stop them from breeding. Get that male going that I gave you.

I'll give the feeding video a try this weekend, but they all scurry off when I approach with the camera so I have to find the time where I can feed and sit there and not move for 5 minutes.


----------



## jobber

2wheelsx2 said:


> Hahaha...yeah, nothing I can do to stop them from breeding. Get that male going that I gave you.
> 
> I'll give the feeding video a try this weekend, but they all scurry off when I approach with the camera so I have to find the time where I can feed and sit there and not move for 5 minutes.


Takes a lot of skill to record them feeding, especially these shy critters. Need to find a way to have the camera all set up on a tripod or a table/chair, walk and feed and walk away for a minute. 
Craziest site seeing your cats come out from every nook and cranny to come out to eat


----------



## 2wheelsx2

jobber said:


> Takes a lot of skill to record them feeding, especially these shy critters. Need to find a way to have the camera all set up on a tripod or a table/chair, walk and feed and walk away for a minute.
> Craziest site seeing your cats come out from every nook and cranny to come out to eat


I have a wireless remote to actuate my Nikon, but the video capability sucks on it. I should get a GoPro and do it.


----------



## mdwflyer

In the webster dictionary under "monster" there should be a picture of L160! Are GoPro's waterproof?


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Hahaha..yeah, I guess that's why they call it the "Spiney Monster". I think there are waterproofed models. I was just going to get one that I can put on a tripod and have it film continously, which my Nikon can't do.


----------



## Foxtail

I have a small toshiba hd video recorder that you can have... It is pretty useless for me as it is not wratherproof in any way and pretty much needs a tripod for a steady video. It uses sd cards.

Sent via the Shining.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Thanks. I have a P&S Nikon that does 1080p video also that I can mount on a tripod. The problem is that it doesn't have a remote trigger so that I can't turn it on and off without approaching the tank. I'm going to try something right now for today's feed with my Galaxy S3.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Ask and you shall receive, Ming.


----------



## tony1928

Pretty cool video Gary! Still have one geo left in there eh?


----------



## jobber

Love the video. There are some giant catfish in there!
That geo is huge and funny how she scoots the cories and mouse catfish away. 
Love seeing the ads pop up. Quick click and close


----------



## mdwflyer

L24 is sure beautiful! How big is your L91?


----------



## charles

I still think there are more rooms for fish  Get some spotted tail tetra


----------



## 2wheelsx2

tony1928 said:


> Pretty cool video Gary! Still have one geo left in there eh?


Yeah, that's the one hiding in the wood and rocks when I caught the others. I promised Mike at Fantasy I'd bring it if I could catch it.



jobber said:


> Love the video. There are some giant catfish in there!
> That geo is huge and funny how she scoots the cories and mouse catfish away.
> Love seeing the ads pop up. Quick click and close


Yep, queen of the castle now that the other geos are gone.



mdwflyer said:


> L24 is sure beautiful! How big is your L91?


That's my big L91. He's about 5" total length. I bought him from Charles along with 2 others over 3 years ago. I also have another one that's about 3" in there from earlier this year. I really love that L24. I got a second smaller one in there, but it's only about 3.5" and not nearly as nice. For reference, the piece of wood rising from left to right is 3 ft. long, so you can tell how big everything is in there. The L75 is about 7" now and totally maxed out for size I think. I've had that guy for 4 years now.



charles said:


> I still think there are more rooms for fish  Get some spotted tail tetra


No more room for anything but plecos......maybe a P. cochliodon again some day.


----------



## jobber

There seems to something missing on the top level of the water column....Asian Red Arowana do i hear?


----------



## 2wheelsx2

jobber said:


> There seems to something missing on the top level of the water column....Asian Red Arowana do i hear?


I'm thinking a group of Blue Scorpions eventually.


----------



## charles

hatchet fish  about 200 of them.


----------



## jobber

charles said:


> hatchet fish  about 200 of them.


I agree with Charles on that one. You'll have all levels of the water column covered, top, middle, and especially the bottom.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

I've had hatchetfish, and Charles knows my experience with them. 200 would pretty soon be 100 then 50 then 20 then none. My cat would have a feast eating them off the carpet though.

And I already have a big bioload in that tank, so I don't need to make more work for myself than my 2x75% wc a week.


----------



## josephl

Archerfish :bigsmile:


----------



## mdwflyer

You just need a bigger tank :bigsmile: and a sump! :bigsmile: maybe a group build on sumps?


----------



## 2wheelsx2

josephl said:


> Archerfish :bigsmile:


I thought you of all people would support the discus choice, Joe. 



mdwflyer said:


> You just need a bigger tank :bigsmile: and a sump! :bigsmile: maybe a group build on sumps?


Both are coming, but not until the basement is renovated. I'll have everything built in with either a drip system or auto-waterchanger when that happens, then I can enjoy the tanks instead of doing water changes.


----------



## josephl

I am 100% for the Blue Scorpion discus choice. A small archerfish on top of the discus dosen't add much bioload....


----------



## 2wheelsx2

josephl said:


> I am 100% for the Blue Scorpion discus choice. A small archerfish on top of the discus dosen't add much bioload....


You're an evil man......


----------



## jobber

I still vote for a water monkey to patrol the top part of the tank


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Had a bit of a boo boo tonight. Was doing a big water change when my boy called to have me read him a story and this happened....a 90% water change.










Sorry for the glare, but I just took it with my phone and the LED's under the canopy were exposed for the water change.

Poor L160 had to squish in and duke it out with the King - L24. You can see their tails out of the water there.


----------



## Diztrbd1

whoops......been there done that but didn't have big enough fish like yours


----------



## davej

Ooopppss.
Good thing you weren't filling it and left the hose running into the tank!


----------



## monkE

Oh man! Been there before! lol but like davej said, good thing that was emptying and not filling 

Glad to see you at least caught it at 90%  Could be worse buddy!


----------



## 2wheelsx2

The safety siphon takes care of that. It breaks the siphon. I had already turned off the pump thinking that it would drain a lot slower, but then the weight of the pump caused the inlet to slip down a little so it drained a bit more than 75%. 

The big guys were like sharks in a wading pool.


----------



## bunnyrabbit

Be careful refilling. Water at the right temp. etc. My first big mistake years ago was refilling with almost all cold water.


----------



## jobber

Wow, just like in nature during the summer months when water levels dip. Hopefully when the rain falls and fills the tank up will get some breeding in the tank


----------



## 2wheelsx2

bunnyrabbit said:


> Be careful refilling. Water at the right temp. etc. My first big mistake years ago was refilling with almost all cold water.


Thanks Peter. I have made that mistake too. I do 75% wc 2-3 times a week now and have the tap positions dialed in. I wait usually until the kids are in bed or before they come home so there's s full hot water tank.


jobber said:


> Wow, just like in nature during the summer months when water levels dip. Hopefully when the rain falls and fills the tank up will get some breeding in the tank


Haha..I'm sure there's a lot of breeding by the bnp's and L147's but the geo makes short work of the fry.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

While I was shooting pics for the L10a I thought I would shoot a few others. I decided some of the plecos in the 46 bow had to be "graduated" to the 125. So when I did a big water change (about 30 gallons), I pulled out the wood and rocks and did a good cleaning and rescaped a bit to account for the new Tunze 2045 and to make more territories for the plecos. I pulled out 2 L75's and 2 L368 and put them directly in the 125. I left all the Peckoltia compta, and L014 and 3 kinds of Baryancistrus in the tank.

So here a few shots of the fish and some others since I fed Zucchini and they were out.

Total length of this Pekoltia sabaji (L075) is about 4.5 - 5", way smaller than my big guy:

























The other L075 I put in today:









L014 (about 5" - my big one)









L368 - really like these guys and was sad that I lost one, as they are no longer available.

















An L201 I got from a member here who bred them. This one is about 2" now. It was about 1" when I got it.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Finally, just for you guys, Ming and Dave. I caught a bunch of the Calico long fin BNP's from the second batch of hatchlings, and while I was feeding the discus 2 nights ago, I caught 2 Hypans in the cube from a fairly new hatch. These guys are not more than 2 weeks old I don't think. Thanks to Davej's frysaver, I'm going try and raise these. I also caught an 1/2" long L333 which must be months old, but it's hiding in the wood in the 20 gallon.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

L25 and L14 decided to come out and play so I snapped a few quick pics.


----------



## tony1928

Very nice Gary. What's the size on the L25 again?


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Thanks Tony. I was curious so I got the tape out.  6" without the tail. 8.5" to the tips of the short trailers. Oh and my little L24 is starting show the good green colour. I guess he just needed to eat some of that wholesome Dainichi food and earthworm sticks....Can't get any pictures of him, but he's start to look pretty like the big guy.


----------



## Diztrbd1

all kinds of lil surprises in there eh? lol That L25 is pretty wicked looking.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Diztrbd1 said:


> all kinds of lil surprises in there eh? lol That L25 is pretty wicked looking.


Yeah, when people see the tank and I list off what I have in there, they're like no way there's that many fish in there.


----------



## mdwflyer

I'm amazed your filtration keeps up! I'm cleaning out two filthy 2075's every 5 days, plus first stage filter floss that looks and smells like a pad of fresh dirt!


----------



## 2wheelsx2

I do at least 2x75% wc a week, feed only once a day, and I clean each of the 3 filters (FX5, 2028, XP3) every 3- 4 weeks. So I pretty much clean a filter every week. My aim is for the nitrates to be below 25 ppm. The CO2 injection and the plants help with that significantly. I dose K2SO4 and GH booster for the plants and use the water to water my house plants in the winter and my garden in the summer.


----------



## discuspaul

Great pics, Gary - your Plecos are awesome !


----------



## jobber

Love looking at the pictures. Very therapeutic 

Nice to see you've finally able to breed bnp. Jumped a few pleco breeding levels but nice to see those little guys growing and doing well.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

discuspaul said:


> Great pics, Gary - your Plecos are awesome !


Thanks Paul. Unfortunately, they're my big weakness and the reasons I cannot fully commit to discus and planted tanks.



jobber said:


> Love looking at the pictures. Very therapeutic
> 
> Nice to see you've finally able to breed bnp. Jumped a few pleco breeding levels but nice to see those little guys growing and doing well.


Hahaha...I actually have a quite a few that your silvertips have bred in the big cube. I just didn't realize until last week as I saw one that was an inch long. I just gave away one that was 1/2" long yesterday, bred from your stock.


----------



## charles

Nice l25. U need a school of the 239 or 200


----------



## 2wheelsx2

charles said:


> Nice l25. U need a school of the 239 or 200


Not in that tank. That's a Baryancistrus kill zone. What I need is a school of L128.


----------



## mdwflyer

L25 is Awesome! School of L128 would be really nice, I think my L128 is the biggest chicken in the tank. I'd love to have a school of L239, but I am not adding ANYTHING until new build :bigsmile: gets done...


----------



## charles

come on, add now, live for the moment 

L128 is overrated. Blue is not that blue. I will take a L200 over the L128 any day. The green is just more amazing.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

mdwflyer said:


> L25 is Awesome! School of L128 would be really nice, I think my L128 is the biggest chicken in the tank. I'd love to have a school of L239, but I am not adding ANYTHING until new build :bigsmile: gets done...


Smart move. Then you can put all kinds of new fish in without worry about bioload. That's the conclusion I've come to also. Not worth the work until I get a bigger tank or another tank. Why make way more work than I need? That's also the reason I'm not adding any more panaque. If I get a panaque tank in the future, it'll be bare bottom. Just too much work to clean up after those wood chompers in a scaped tank.


charles said:


> come on, add now, live for the moment
> 
> L128 is overrated. Blue is not that blue. I will take a L200 over the L128 any day. The green is just more amazing.


Famous last words as the motorcyclist crashes his GSXR1000 into a telephone pole....at least that's how motorcycle riding instructors put it. 

As for L128 vs L200, that's like saying a blue BMW is overrated vs. a green Mercedes. All personal preference and any argument is purely academic. That is like your preference for the L25 vs. L24. Based on your argument above, you should prefer the L24 since it's rarely and it's GREEN!


----------



## mdwflyer

It sure is fun getting Charles wound up :bigsmile:


----------



## charles

i prefer gold xantus at the moment


----------



## tony1928

charles said:


> i prefer gold xantus at the moment


Hey I don't see that on your stock list?


----------



## jobber

A school of 10 x L200 would look amazing, think about it and visualize the site when it's feeding time 

Checklist
-ancistrus - bred
-hypancistrus - bred
-peckoltia - bred
-baryancistrus - ????


----------



## mdwflyer

jobber said:


> A school of 10 x L200 would look amazing, think about it and visualize the site when it's feeding time
> 
> Checklist
> -ancistrus - bred
> -hypancistrus - bred
> -peckoltia - bred
> -baryancistrus - ????


L239 also = baryancistrus


----------



## 2wheelsx2

charles said:


> i prefer gold xantus at the moment


I got a green one you can have back! It's grown a bit too. 



jobber said:


> A school of 10 x L200 would look amazing, think about it and visualize the site when it's feeding time
> 
> Checklist
> -ancistrus - bred
> -hypancistrus - bred
> -peckoltia - bred
> -baryancistrus - ????


L239 is a Baryancistrus....I'd like to breed a Hemiancistrus...L128....


----------



## 2wheelsx2

mdwflyer said:


> L239 also = baryancistrus


You're too quick on the draw for me. I also have L47 and L177 but not anywhere near breeding size. The L239 are though.


----------



## mdwflyer

2wheelsx2 said:


> You're too quick on the draw for me. I also have L47 and L177 but not anywhere near breeding size. The L239 are though.


That's funny, I am amazed that I don't have L47 or L177 yet, but then again I'd like another half dozen Clown Loaches....Bigger tank.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Since Pamela noted that I have a lot more posts on my 100 gallon square tank, I thought I'd better update this thread. 

Smaller L24 in my 125 gallon. He's not as bright green as my big guy, but some say the colour comes in at bigger sizes, so that might mean I need a year or 2. 









L253 in the same tank. This guy is not nearly as shy as my L014 for some reason.









L239 in my 46 Bow. This is the confirmed male of the trio. This is under a T8 powerglow fluorescent hood. No other light adjustments.









And finally, my LF calico BNP's are growing and about ready to be released into the main tank so the next batch can be raised.


----------



## Diztrbd1

GREAT shots! Man I need one of those L239's, really like those!


----------



## jobber

Saving each hobbyist from being pleco-less one at a time 
Great pictures and nice feeding frenzy.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Thanks John. And yes, everyone should have an L239. 

Ming, you're getting ahead of my posting.

I meant to post this new feeding frenzy video. A shame that the L24 runs off after 5 seconds though. The food is Ken's Pleco Sticks with wood and some baby Dainichi Veggie FX.


----------



## jay_leask

awesome as always!! been awhile since ive been on here, i was hoping id see some new pics


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Yeah, I've taken to doing videos now as the photos just don't do the Pseuda any justice. Thanks Jay. Nice to see you on here again.


----------



## jay_leask

yeah i just checked back a bunch of pages and seen the videos, tanks are looking good.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Time to bump my post count! 

Little Hypan growing out in the fry saver.









Different perspective of L25.









Two views of L014.

















L368.









And now for something totally mundane. Jobber's juvie BNP fully grown into a bristley male!


----------



## jobber

Want to swap that male out for a another few juvies to grow out. haha, LF is too timid to do the deed this past few months.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

jobber said:


> Want to swap that male out for a another few juvies to grow out. haha, LF is too timid to do the deed this past few months.


Sure, I just gotta catch him in a cave and I'll bring him over.


----------



## Diztrbd1

2wheelsx2 said:


> Time to bump my post count!
> 
> [/IMG]


...and the view count lol you know people can't resist looking at this thread when It gets bumped! ....surprised you didn't run out and buy a new pleco so you'd have something new to post lol  
Seriously though...nice shot, especially the one of the L25


----------



## 2wheelsx2

*More Pseuda goodness!*

The big boys all came out to play so I thought I would snap a few.


----------



## charles

that L25 is awesome. Some of the back body spikes are showing some gold color. Good job raising it.
And the L24... nice greenish on it. I think you have to give it a bit more color bits


----------



## charles

oh crap... I just added another two views count and two thread count for him...


----------



## 2wheelsx2

charles said:


> that L25 is awesome. Some of the back body spikes are showing some gold color. Good job raising it.
> And the L24... nice greenish on it. I think you have to give it a bit more color bits


There are almost no surface fish in that tank so I don't do Colorbits. Going through pounds of earthworm sticks and Dainichi though. I love how the spikes are highlighted on the L25. I don't know what it eats besides zucchini, as that's the only thing I've seen it eat. But as you notice, it's nice and fat. Can you sex it?

That big L24 is really really green. The little guy is coming along, but not nearly as green. The L160 is greener than it. I love that guy.



charles said:


> oh crap... I just added another two views count and two thread count for him...


Cha-ching! Oh wait, they didn't implement the PPV yet.


----------



## crazy72

Wow the L014 is beautiful.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

crazy72 said:


> Wow the L014 is beautiful.


It certainly is. Too bad it took me getting a couple before 1 survived. This is my big guy at about 5" and I have another at 4" in the 46 bow. They are usually very easy to keep and eat whatever you give them.


----------



## jay_leask

liking the L014, wish mine made it longer then a week


----------



## jay_leask

wow those are some chunky plecos


----------



## jay_leask

very nice


----------



## 2wheelsx2

jay_leask said:


> liking the L014, wish mine made it longer then a week
> 
> wow those are some chunky plecos


I had the same problem with my first one, which was a nicer specimen than either of the ones I have now. Lasted a week in my cube and died mysteriously. These 2 I have had no problems with.

That Pseudas except the L25 bully everyone around for food. The big L24 and L160 get the lion's share of the food when it's put in the tank. The L160 especially. Until the L24 comes out, anything bigger than 4" takes a beating from it.


----------



## tony1928

Nice pics Gary! The L014 makes me jealous man. That's one that got away for me. 

Now I have to figure out manual focus.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Should be just a switch on the lens from A -> M and then the lock ring will move freely on the lens for the focus. I use it once in a while as dark background and certain colour fool the auto-focus on my lenses too.


----------



## mdwflyer

L24 and L25 are sure Awesome! L160 should be going on the treadmill with our french bulldog...might need a name change to L160 tubby monster!


----------



## jobber

2wheelsx2 said:


> The big boys all came out to play so I thought I would snap a few.


Those are beasts! Beast mode during feeding time.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

mdwflyer said:


> L24 and L25 are sure Awesome! L160 should be going on the treadmill with our french bulldog...might need a name change to L160 tubby monster!


Everyone comments on how big that L160 is, but he's the first one in to get food. As soon as I walk over he's all over the middle waiting for the food to drop. Sometimes he's so eager the pellets drop on his back and he thrashes around to shake them off.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Since I was posting to the tank setup thread, I thought I would throw these up.

Tank as it looks now - looks like no fish right? 










L091 - smaller guy










L264 - some say this may be an L263 but I'm a bit skeptical until it grows up.


----------



## tony1928

I still see that big ol' steiney in there! 

Nice L91. I hope mine grow as nicely as yours have.


----------



## bonsai dave

Tanks is looking great . What type of rock are you using in there and where did you get it from..


----------



## 2wheelsx2

tony1928 said:


> I still see that big ol' steiney in there!
> 
> Nice L91. I hope mine grow as nicely as yours have.


'

Haha..yeah, can't get rid of her. I keep trying to catch it. If I ever do, it's going to Fantasy.

I keep trying to get a pic of the big L091. He's looking really big and fat, but is so secretive.



bonsai dave said:


> Tanks is looking great . What type of rock are you using in there and where did you get it from..


Thanks Dave. Rocks are mostly Mexico Bowl Rock from Northwest Landscaping, with a few scraps they threw in for free which are just random loose pieces of granitic rock.


----------



## Diztrbd1

the more I look at your pix, the more I think the 264 is a 263 also or maybe a cross? Cool looking plec regardless. Nice new pix as well!


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Since the L263 has not been classified and it's from the same Genus and is from the same area, there's no way to know whether it's a separate species or just a colour variant (same problem as L128 and L200). Juvie plecos also sometimes change colours drastically as they mature, but having said all that, it certainly looks like there's a chance at this point.


----------



## Diztrbd1

good info and I agree that there appears to be a good chance, especially when comparing it to mine which is definitely a 264. I hope he is a 263, they are definitely the cooler looking ones of the bunch.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

The L160 decided to dig himself a pit. L368 6" in front of him at about 3.5" for reference:


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Just thought I would post up a couple of picture updates of my Hypan and BNP fry here:

A whole lot of Hypans (mostly L333 I think):









Long finned calico BNP (about 1/2 total length now):


----------



## jobber

That's a lot of juvies in the fry tank. Boy , that L014 looks very tempting....


----------



## 2wheelsx2

L025 decided he really likes the earthworm sticks and came out to eat so I snapped a couple. The L024 ducked out before I could get a shot.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

A fellow enthusiast and pleco aficionado let me photograph some of his fish recently and I wanted to post up a couple of pics of his awesome Pseudacanthicus (maybe someone can guess which one it is):


----------



## charles

Could it be the hard to come by LDA105


----------



## charles

Lovely L25 photos. Still one of my best pseuda... Just look at that golden eyes.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

charles said:


> Could it be the hard to come by LDA105


Must be since nobody has any to sell locally.


----------



## tony1928

2wheelsx2 said:


> Must be since nobody has any to sell locally.


In going to be patient on this one, for now. &#128526;


----------



## jobber

tony1928 said:


> In going to be patient on this one, for now. &#128526;


Not surprised considering a new beast is in town 

Sent from my mobile phone


----------



## Luke78

Almost 38'000 views huh Gary, seems like i ve been away forever! Glad to see the stock doing well, with new additions and a make over here and there.I assume your not done with the collection quite yet reading the last few comments ha ha.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Thanks Luke. It's almost done. Not much more I can add without overloading the tanks. I'm going to thin out the herd a bit when I get a chance, to make room for 1 or 2 special additions.


----------



## Luke78

Almost huh  ? What do you have in mind in getting? What's leaving?


----------



## 2wheelsx2

I think the L147's and the L052 have to go. They don't really fit the tank and are just taking up bioload. Also have to catch that last Red Hump Geo.  I want to get another L273 since my last one died.


----------



## Diztrbd1

get a 230+ and you can keep em all plus get more more lol


----------



## 2wheelsx2

I wish. I barely have time to deal with the tanks I have now. I would get that 210 blurry is selling except my office is narrow enough as it is. Besides, if I'm going to upgrade I'm going for a 300.


----------



## Diztrbd1

now your talkin' lol go big or stay at home :lol: probably good thing I don't have more room for a bigger one, though a big enough one and I'd just dump everything into it which would probably be much easier to maintain than 7 or so lol


----------



## 2wheelsx2

That's just it. 5 or 6 smaller tanks are more work than 2 or 3 big ones. I would ditch the 46 and the 125 and get a 300 instead.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Just happened to catch the L025 out for a snack of earthworm sticks. He seems a bit bolder than the L024 now.


----------



## Luke78

Some pretty big boys/gals you got there, eating better than you i see But isn't that case when it comes down to this hobby?


----------



## jobber

Love seeing the feeding frenzy videos. Quite the giants in the tank.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

I'll have to post a few other vids of the Pseudas fighting for earthworm sticks.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

There you go. L160 trying to push L24 off earthworm sticks. The L25 has learned his lesson and stays out of it.


----------



## Foxtail

I'm speechless... Absolutely beautiful

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jobber

Love the trailers on the L24.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

I should get a shot of the trailers on my new L273 from Harold. Has huge long trailers. If it ever comes out....


----------



## charles

The L25 is the best


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Everyone has their personal favourite...and mine is still the L24.


----------



## Pat805

damn i really want that blue eye red fin one


----------



## charles

go twist his arm...


----------



## jobber

Can't believe I just went through 45 pages again for the 5th time. Some great pics. Bump for a great thread by wheeler.

Sent from my mobile phone


----------



## jobber

And i just went through this journal, yet again.

Sent from my mobile phone


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Once a season, huh? 

Don't do it...it'll just make you want more plecos......


----------



## Diztrbd1

lol ain't that the truth'


----------



## Nicole

I've never even seen most of these plecos before, wow. Thanks for the thread and the effort put into taking and uploading the photos. I can see why pleco clubs exist now..


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Nicole said:


> I've never even seen most of these plecos before, wow. Thanks for the thread and the effort put into taking and uploading the photos. I can see why pleco clubs exist now..


You're welcome Nicole. I used to see all of these at Charles' place. That's how it all started. There may be some new pics soon of something I'm acquiring, hopefully.


----------



## jobber

Always during the rainy season I seem to visit and go through this thread. Every Fall and late winter/early spring. haha.
Indeed some great pictures, pictures that are better than ones found on planetcatfish.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

My once a month post. 

L273 from fairdeals that I grew out in the 46 gallon. I released him to fight with the big boys in the 125 gallon so he can grow faster. Here he is fighting with the L137 for food.


----------



## tony1928

Even as a baby that L273 had unique patterns on the body. Cool fish. Now it's time to grow! 

Sent from my gigantic Samsung Note 2


----------



## 2wheelsx2

tony1928 said:


> Even as a baby that L273 had unique patterns on the body. Cool fish. Now it's time to grow!


Yes, I'm hoping now that it's in the big tank the growth will take off as the L600 did.


----------



## jobber

Looks overfed. Stomach is pudgy. You need a school of those.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

jobber said:


> Looks overfed. Stomach is pudgy. You need a school of those.


Would be awesome to have a trio. Alas, I would need that new 4'x3' tank first.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

The L273 decided to pose up front so I took another photo, plus 2 of its friends:










Leporacanthicus cf. galaxias (L241)










Scobinancistrus cf. pariolispos (L048)


----------



## Diztrbd1

Nice shots Gary! The l273 is a beauty...how big is he?


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Diztrbd1 said:


> Nice shots Gary! The l273 is a beauty...how big is he?


Thanks John. He's doubled in size since I got him from Harold. Close to 5" without the tail. The trailers are another 3" long. A truly impressive fish. I'm going to try and catch my L114 in growing out in the 46 gallon soon so that all my Pseuda are in one tank. L24, L25, L160, L114, L273, L600.


----------



## tony1928

No gratuitous shot of the L600 Gary? 

Sent from my gigantic Samsung Note 2


----------



## jobber

trouble coming for me now. Pleco shopping...

Nice healthy cats!

Sent from my LT30a using Tapatalk


----------



## 2wheelsx2

tony1928 said:


> No gratuitous shot of the L600 Gary?


Haha...he's normally out but hiding tonight.



jobber said:


> trouble coming for me now. Pleco shopping...
> 
> Nice healthy cats!


Yeah, finally, no problems for a long time now and I'd like to keep it that way. Keep that L114 growing out and maybe I can take him back from you later on when he grows out your tank and you can raise some baby L24!


----------



## oppai

Nice pics, they all look great. L273 has some great colour.



jobber said:


> trouble coming for me now. Pleco shopping...
> 
> Nice healthy cats!
> 
> Sent from my LT30a using Tapatalk


Buy more fish Jobber!!! I support your habit.


----------



## Tazzy_toon

Wow, i gotta say i never really understood all the hype on pleco's, but my goodness, this thread changed my mind! Absolutely gorgeous specimens! Thanks for taking the time to share!


----------



## UnderseaGal

I've become totally smitten with plecos since I got my tiny guy with his cute little beady eyes (no idea what kind he/she is, though).

The polka dot one and the L91... Wow.
I'm going to need a bigger tank...

Thanks for sharing all these great pictures!


----------



## 2wheelsx2

There are actually a large number of polka dot ones. I assume you mean the dark one with big white spots which is my L241? L240, L128, L200, L200a, L201, L369, L48, to name a few, are ones with spots. Charles just sold a bunch of L201 lately. Most of my plecos were originally from Charles.


----------



## UnderseaGal

2wheelsx2 said:


> There are actually a large number of polka dot ones. I assume you mean the dark one with big white spots which is my L241? L240, L128, L200, L200a, L201, L369, L48, to name a few, are ones with spots. Charles just sold a bunch of L201 lately. Most of my plecos were originally from Charles.


I meant the galaxias one (L241), though I also really like the look of the bigger polka dot ones (L201, L048).

But yeah, plecos are going to have to wait until I have a much bigger place...


----------



## 2wheelsx2

I think the L201 would be for you as it's fairly affordable and they stay < 4". The others will get much bigger than that.


----------



## Luke78

So whats the story here now Gary? Changes? Additions? Deductions? Curious minds wanna know


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Zero changes. Haven't really had time to do anything besides changing water and feeding the fish. How about you Luke? I haven't seen your threads updated.


----------



## Luke78

I guess that's alright no news is good news as they say.Mine? Thread wise, most are dead and i didn't create one for the last setup i have going.I tell you, sure would like to keep Wild Discus again and giving it some serious thought.Zebras are doing good,bulking up and looking to expand the colony and start breeding hopefully.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Good to hear Luke. I think I'm going to get out of the wild discus game soon as it takes too much time. Domestics are easier. But it won't be for while as I'm attached to these guys and will just wait it out.


----------



## UnderseaGal

2wheelsx2 said:


> I think the L201 would be for you as it's fairly affordable and they stay < 4". The others will get much bigger than that.


Oh but now I like the L200 the best... Wait, no, the L201... Mmmm... Maybe it's best I stay away from these kinds of dilemmas...


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Tried to get an interesting photo and it turned out ok (but not great) so I thought I would share.

2 day old fry of BNP with small yolk sac still:


----------



## Diztrbd1

Bout time lol Been waitin to see some more action on this thread Gary!


----------



## mollyb

I just love baby fish


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Diztrbd1 said:


> Bout time lol Been waitin to see some more action on this thread Gary!


Well not many changes John. I have some L260 babies I haven't been able to photograph, but basically everything is same ole same ole.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Just thought I would throw this up here, as it's another spawn. And no, it's not another BNP clutch, as evidenced by the tiny clutch size (that's the whole brood).


----------



## crazy72

Nice! I read just this week that the L046 have small broods, but you don't keep any, do you? 

We'll need more hints. These yalk sacs look too much like... yalk sacs.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Good guess Franck. L046 and other Hypans do have small clutches. And indeed this is a clutch of Hypans.  And you know which ones I own, at least some of them, since you sold me 3 of them. In fact, these L066 fry might be from one of your fish!


----------



## crazy72

Great news! Royalties on the proceeds of the sale. Yay!


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Haha, actually they have been breeding in there for a while, along with the L333 and the L340. I am afraid there is some hybridization between the L340 and L333 but the L066 seem to keep to themselves. 

But remember, I had 3 of my own before I bought yours and there is one from Ming in there too.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Had the DSLR out for something else so I thought I would finally update this thread with some better quality pics other than from my Note.

Fry are starting to show definite stripes now. Egg sacks almost gone.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Pic of one of my group of L239. Still no luck with a spawn from these guys yet.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Some of my favourite fish in the 125...only the ones which came out for the earthworm sticks, hence the cloud of food:

L190









L600

















L273 - this guy was tough to get a good shot since he squirts around all over the place.









L025









L200


----------



## eternity302

You've officially given me the "L" disease!!!!
I want the L190 even more now! God!
L025!!!! No room for it~ And gotta love that price tag!!!
Beauty!!!


----------



## jay_leask

well ive been away from the forum for awhile, had to come back to my favourite thread first. still a treat to go through all the pages


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Thanks Jay. I acquired an L095 from a friend which I love, but other than that and my Hypans breeding like rabbits, nothing has changed in the tanks at all. And like you, I am not on the forums much anymore.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Small update. More to come....eventually.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Been waiting awhile to have time to take a few pics. Not the best shots, but the L095 was out and swimming and I grabbed the camera but had the wrong lens on.


















One of my 2 new prizes:









One of my grown out L075. The 2 surviving L075 grew huge after the dominant one died.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

For grins, pic of my tough RCS surviving in a tank full of large tetras and giant plecos with huge current:










And still one of my favourites, the L239 Baryancistrus beggini:










Finally, it's breeding season again. Been waiting 2 years for these guys to produce again. Young male caved with 7 eggs. I took them out and 1 fry died, likely because I was anxious and took them out too early. Peckoltia compta.


----------



## 2wheelsx2




----------



## charles

That L95 is awesome.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Thanks Charles. Been wanting one for a while but it fell into my lap so I couldn't refuse.


----------



## matedogg

Looks awesome


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Another vid:


----------



## jobber

That's quite the beast. Very nice collection of fish.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

L147. These guys lasted through one of my big accidents in the tank where I forgot to the turn on the pumps after feeding. Somewhat sad to see them go but they no longer fit in my plans for this tank so I am reducing the bioload and giving them up to another hobbyist who will hopefully appreciate them more than I have. One of them I grew out from around 2".


----------

